# Give us your Money!



## Goldeneye14 (24. Juli 2008)

Ich hab nen Versio gestöbert und dabei in einem FOrum folgendes gefunden http://youtube.com/watch?v=P-Bzyq-Xag8 
Irre oder?Und das heftigste ist dieser kOmmi 

Fuerzlie 
Neuer Benutzer Beiträge: 1 
Registriert seit: 29.06.2008 

29.06.2008, 23:19 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

also 

1. ich hab einen offi acc ^^ hab mich getötet 

mein ergebnis: 

ja sie sagt zu 100% Give me your money 
und auch world of ..... warcraft 

jap hab sogar ticket geschrieben 

gm meinte: 

ja das haben wir extra für die leute gemacht die gut hören 

ja und dann kam nix mehr 


Mfg Marius/Trontor OLOLOLOL


----------



## Artenus (24. Juli 2008)

Unglaublich


----------



## Lillyan (24. Juli 2008)

Öhm... ich hör das da nicht... aber wenn man es unbedingt hören will kann mans sicher da rein interpretieren... *hust*


----------



## Ilunadin (24. Juli 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Öhm... ich hör das da nicht... aber wenn man es unbedingt hören will kann mans sicher da rein interpretieren... *hust*



Jo aich hör da auch nur wirres rumgezische


----------



## xXavieXx (24. Juli 2008)

Habs gleich auch einmal ausprobiert... Ich weis schon, weshalb ich kein WoW mehr spiele...


----------



## Nebelvater (24. Juli 2008)

Ich hörs auch ganz gut raus... 

Ist halt eines der vielen Easter Eggs von WoW...


----------



## Humfred (24. Juli 2008)

Das stimmt.. wenn man genau hinhört, kranke Entwickler bei Schneesturm..


----------



## Ben313 (24. Juli 2008)

Also das (???) world of ...warcraft hör ich aber GIVE US YOUR MONEY hör ich net


----------



## dmix (25. Juli 2008)

Ich höre da nur blabla


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (25. Juli 2008)

dann sperrt ma die lauscher auf als er das paar mal wiederholt^^
das ist unbewusste werbung die beeinflusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und glaub sogar verboten (mir nicht sicher bin)


----------



## fripon (25. Juli 2008)

> Das stimmt.. wenn man genau hinhört, kranke Entwickler bei Schneesturm..



Blödsinn.

Es gibt so ein Lied von Evanescence da hörst du in Minute 2.20 Kaffee mit Salz dabei sagt er was ganz anderes....

Auserdem sagt der Geistheiler in DE Verson ganz sicherlich nicht "Gib uns dein Geld"


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_TILCIRspO0


----------



## dmix (25. Juli 2008)

gi of you male höre ich da


----------



## Thí (25. Juli 2008)

Einbildung ist auch ne Bildung...


----------



## Guibärchen (25. Juli 2008)

oha.. zu so später stunde, jetz hab ich angst O_O

@ rest, weniger techno oder hiphop zu laut hören und es klapt ^_^

Edith: es is allerdings wahr das unser gehirn versucht in dinge die wir nicht zuordnen könen etwas hinein zu interpretieren!
so entshen auch diese ganzen ominösen geisterlaute und hilferufe aus dem TV rauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder das angebliche "holt ihn holt ihn unters Dach" aus diesem alten Pink Floyd  Lied (- Teacher Leave Those Kids Alone)

"Hol' ihn unters Dach

Bei den Aufnahmen von Pink Floyds "The Wall" 1979 war ein deutscher Tontechniker namens Peter Fischer beteiligt. Dieser mischte die Platte alleine in einer Nacht ab. Anschließend war er verschwunden und man fand ihn einige Tage später tot auf. Er hatte sich auf dem Dachboden des Studios erhangen.

Nun war Roger Waters eine Veränderung in dem Text des Liedes "Another brick in the wall" aufgefallen, die man nur diesem Tontechniker zuschreiben konnte. Der Text des Kinderchor wich vom Original ab. An der
Stelle "All in all it's just another brick in the wall" waren ganz deutlich die deutschen Worte "Hol ihn, hol ihn unters Dach" zu hören.

Weitere Recherchen ergaben, daß dieser Tontechniker in einem Waisenhaus aufgewachsen war, wo er schwer mißhandelt und regelmäßig auf dem Dachboden eingesperrt wurde. Aus Pietätsgründen änderten die Musiker
diese Stelle nicht und so kommt es, daß bis heute in "The Wall" die Stelle "Hol ihn, hol ihn unters Dach" zu hören ist.

All in all its just an...
Hol ihn hol ihn unters Dach... "
http://youtube.com/watch?v=AMUL6k6pICA&feature=related ab minute 2 kann man das raushören :>

lol die sind Böse O_O


Zu einer früheren Pink Floyd Aufnahme:

"...they [Pink Floyd] didn't put 'Scream Thy Last Scream' out next because I have heard it reported that
when they recorded it that the sound engineer heard some screams in the backgroud. After he investigated it further they found that they had picked up the screams of a girl being murdered just outside the studio
and this freaked everybody out. I am not sure how accurate this is..."

(Deutsch: Die Pink Floyd Single "Scream Thy Last Scream" wurde nicht wie geplant veröffentlicht, weil ein Tontechniker im Hintergrund Schreie bemerkt. Nachforschungen des gewissenhaften Mannes ergaben, dass, wie es der Zufall so will, just zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme ein Mädchen vor den Toren des Studios ermordet worden war...) 


BT:
allerdings is es blizzard zuzutrauen das sie sowas einbauen, auch wens nur par lustige Entwikler waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alles in allem ein interessantes Thema was unser gehirn uns vorgaukeln kann ^_^


----------



## Galadith (25. Juli 2008)

Also wo angeblich: "Give us your money" zuhören sein soll, höre ich nur: " Sieh nur was sie wollen!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## talsimir (25. Juli 2008)

Ach Leute, so ein Mist^^. Sowas kann man über ALLES behaupten " GEISTLICHE MANIPULATION " wayne?^^ Solang es spaß macht, auserdem hab ich nur kauderwelch verstanden warscheinlich ist der Mist eh nur erfunden... Die Leute die sich sowas anhören wollen das hören dann hören sie das auch... Wenn ihr wisst was ich meine^^


----------



## Dragonrose (25. Juli 2008)

hört sich unheimlich an


----------



## dmix (25. Juli 2008)

Nagut sie wollen ja unser money aber uns das mit einem geistheiler sagen zu wollen glaube ich nicht^^
Und wer da steht muss ja schon Geld abgedrückt haben an Blizzard. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Emorej1337 (25. Juli 2008)

Allerdings.. -.- aber man hört das "Give us your Money" schon deutlich raus wenn man sich drauf konzentriert :x


----------



## MyDown (25. Juli 2008)

Schwachsinn. Wer das darin hören will hörts auch, aber ganz ehrlich: das is nur hohles Rumgelabere.. meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boddakiller (25. Juli 2008)

tjo, habs gehört, aber war mal im Fernsehen, dass solche unterbswussten nachrichten das menschliche Gehirn nicht beeinflussen, also ein weitees lustiges Easter eg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fripon (25. Juli 2008)

> Allerdings.. -.- aber man hört das "Give us your Money" schon deutlich raus wenn man sich drauf konzentriert :x



Eben.


----------



## Ben313 (25. Juli 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> Ach Leute, so ein Mist^^. Sowas kann man über ALLES behaupten " GEISTLICHE MANIPULATION " wayne?^^ Solang es spaß macht, auserdem hab ich nur kauderwelch verstanden warscheinlich ist der Mist eh nur erfunden... Die Leute die sich sowas anhören wollen das hören dann hören sie das auch... Wenn ihr wisst was ich meine^^




Ich glaub wenn da jetz nich world of warcraft sondern WAR is.... coming (^^)   gestanden wär hätten wir auch geglaubt DAS zu hören


----------



## Baazul (25. Juli 2008)

ich höre auch ??? us your money Oo


----------



## talsimir (25. Juli 2008)

fripon schrieb:


> Blödsinn.
> 
> Es gibt so ein Lied von Evanescence da hörst du in Minute 2.20 Kaffee mit Salz dabei sagt er was ganz anderes....
> 
> ...



Hast recht hört dich echt so an xD


----------



## Terratec (25. Juli 2008)

Ich hab jetzt Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wegen dir kann ich jetzt nicht mehr einschlafen :'( ^^


----------



## Taoru (25. Juli 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> oder das angebliche "hängt ihn hängt unter dem dach" aus diesem alten Pink Floyd  Lied (- Teacher Leave Those Kids Alone)


Das ist aber so gewollt, weil ein Mitarbeiter der Band sich auf dem Dachboden einer Schule erhängt hat an der er früher Hausmeister war... Ist schon etwas her das ich davon gelesen hab... Aber so ähnlich war das. *g*
Und das Lied heist Another Brick in the Wall.


----------



## talsimir (25. Juli 2008)

Ben313 schrieb:


> Ich glaub wenn da jetz nich world of warcraft sondern WAR is.... coming (^^)   gestanden wär hätten wir auch geglaubt DAS zu hören


 
Richtig, wenn manche Leute sich mal mehr mit dem Menschlichen Verstand beschäftigen in Sachen wie Reportagen oder einfach mal Googlen und belesen, findet man ganz leicht raus das man sich sowas SOOOOO LEICHT denken kann obwohl es SICHER nicht stimmt x)


----------



## PARAS.ID (25. Juli 2008)

von geistiger manipulation kann man nur sprechn wenn man dadurch wirklich auf den gedanken kommt denen geld eifnach so zu schickn ... in dem moment wo man eshört,hat man ihnen ja schon das abo bezahlt..

mehr so easteregg ...aber ich glaub da hört mans nur rein ,weil man den text dazu hat udn e s verstehen WILL


----------



## Shaman rulez (25. Juli 2008)

fripon schrieb:


> Es gibt so ein Lied von Evanescence da hörst du in Minute 2.20 Kaffee mit Salz dabei sagt er was ganz anderes....
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_TILCIRspO0



du meinst: i've been livin' a lie, there's nothing inside


fantasie muss man haben..


----------



## talsimir (25. Juli 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Das ist aber so gewollt, weil ein Mitarbeiter der Band sich auf dem Dachboden einer Schule erhängt hat an der er früher Hausmeister war... Ist schon etwas her das ich davon gelesen hab... Aber so ähnlich war das. *g*
> Und das Lied heist Another Brick in the Wall.



In der wievielten Minute kommt das vor?^^


----------



## SixNight (25. Juli 2008)

LOOOOOL :X DD also ich sag ma zu 80% hab ich verstanden give us your money aber hat sich son bissel angehört wir givl us your manja oda so eher aba wirklich sau geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (25. Juli 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> von geistiger manipulation kann man nur sprechn wenn man dadurch wirklich auf den gedanken kommt denen geld eifnach so zu schickn ... in dem moment wo man eshört,hat man ihnen ja schon das abo bezahlt..
> 
> mehr so easteregg ...aber ich glaub da hört mans nur rein ,weil man den text dazu hat udn e s verstehen WILL



Richtig XD


----------



## Lillyan (25. Juli 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Das ist aber so gewollt, weil ein Mitarbeiter der Band sich auf dem Dachboden einer Schule erhängt hat an der er früher Hausmeister war... Ist schon etwas her das ich davon gelesen hab... Aber so ähnlich war das. *g*
> Und das Lied heist Another Brick in the Wall.


Ja, solche Märchen werden gerne mal erzählt... ich würde nicht alles glauben, was man im TV sieht/im Internet liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (25. Juli 2008)

Öhm im Refrain wenn die Kinder singen. "Holt ihn unter das Dach. Another Brick in the Wall."

Edit: Der Typ hat sich wirklich auf dem Dachboden einer Schule erhängt. Oder denkst du es war eine Puppe?


----------



## talsimir (25. Juli 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Öhm im Refrain wenn die Kinder singen. "Holt ihn unter das Dach. Another Brick in the Wall."



Woaw hast recht, genau in dem moment in dem ich das gelesen hab, haben die Kinder das gesungen. Und das hört sich echt so an, wird aber sich auch net stimmen xD... NAJA wer weis^^ Wird sicher iwo sowas geben...


----------



## Guibärchen (25. Juli 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Öhm im Refrain wenn die Kinder singen. "Holt ihn unter das Dach. Another Brick in the Wall."
> 
> Edit: Der Typ hat sich wirklich auf dem Dachboden einer Schule erhängt. Oder denkst du es war eine Puppe?


habs auch inzwischen gefunden und editiert ^^ gruselige story


----------



## Lillyan (25. Juli 2008)

Jap... "all alone you`re just a" soll sich wie "hol ihn unter Dach" heißen... angeblich... oder so ähnlich...

Solche Fälle gibt es in sehr vielen Liedern, es liefen einige Berichte darüber im TV. Und wenn man den Menschen sagt "Der singt da *Der soll das bezahlen*", dann hören sie es plötzlich auch....


----------



## klobaum (25. Juli 2008)

Das ist irgendso eine Verarsche von unserem Gehirn! Niemand hat es ja hier zuvor bemerkt das der Geistheiler das angeblich sagt, jetz wo es aber irgendeiner hier Postet konzentriert man sich da drauf und man hört es, weil man es hören will! GIbt sogar einen Wissenschaftlichen ausdruck für.


----------



## talsimir (25. Juli 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Jap... "all alone you`re just a" soll sich wie "hol ihn unter Dach" heißen... angeblich... oder so ähnlich...
> 
> Solche Fälle gibt es in sehr vielen Liedern, es liefen einige Berichte darüber im TV. Und wenn man den Menschen sagt "Der singt da *Der soll das bezahlen*", dann hören sie es plötzlich auch....



Der Menschliche Verstand eben x) Aber in dem Lied hört man das echt krass xD^^ wahhhhhh "Grussssssssssel"^^


----------



## Guibärchen (25. Juli 2008)

klobaum schrieb:


> Das ist irgendso eine Verarsche von unserem Gehirn! Niemand hat es ja hier zuvor bemerkt das der Geistheiler das angeblich sagt, jetz wo es aber irgendeiner hier Postet konzentriert man sich da drauf und man hört es, weil man es hören will! GIbt sogar einen Wissenschaftlichen ausdruck für.


Sugestion?

naja egal, spannend is das trotzdem ^^

und wenn jetz alle das ins gehirn eingebrannt bekommen das sie das sagt und ab jetz wirklich "give us your Money" hören.. wird es dan nciht real 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## wlfbck (25. Juli 2008)

gut das schon vor längerer zeit bewiesen wurde, das unterschwellig vermittelte botschaften nicht wirken. nein, ich hab keinen link, das is schon so lang her (~20jahre) das es da noch keinen link gab und ich sicher nicht nach suchen werde...

ist halt einfach son urban myth, was da vom TE gepostet wurde, weil du in so nen geflüster reinhören kannst was du willst. speziell wenn dir nen text vorgegeben wird, hörst du ihn ziemlich sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt auf einem der größeren radiosender in deutschland auch sowas ähnliches, wo man anrufen kann wenn man in nem song was gehört hat. prinzipiell fast dasselbe.


----------



## Lillyan (25. Juli 2008)

Hier mal ein paar links... für die Leute, die es interessiert...

http://forum.modopo.com/archive/index.php/t-4470.html
http://www.musikforum.de/showthread.php?t=2575

man hört halt immer, was man hören will.... wie in dem kleinen youtube-filmchen


----------



## Naxxun (25. Juli 2008)

Warum soll das so abwegig sein das Blizzard so etwas einbaut?
Eins steht fest: Blizzard WILL das Geld seiner treuen Kunden! Die beschäftigen Psychologen um Spieler abhängig zu machen. Die arbeiten wirklich mit allen Tricks, warum sollten sie durch sowas nich auch unser Unterbewusstsein manipulieren? Und was glaubt ihr woran ich ab jetzt immer denken werde wenn ich mal wieder tot bin und vor dem Geistheiler stehe...?


----------



## Baazul (25. Juli 2008)

Naxxun schrieb:


> Warum soll das so abwegig sein das Blizzard so etwas einbaut?


weil das eigentlich nur dem ruf schaden kann

edit:wird zwar nur einbildung sein, aber soetwas würden die nicht einbauen


----------



## BimmBamm (25. Juli 2008)

Naxxun schrieb:


> Warum soll das so abwegig sein das Blizzard so etwas einbaut?
> Eins steht fest: Blizzard WILL das Geld seiner treuen Kunden! Die beschäftigen Psychologen um Spieler abhängig zu machen. Die arbeiten wirklich mit allen Tricks, warum sollten sie durch sowas nich auch unser Unterbewusstsein manipulieren? Und was glaubt ihr woran ich ab jetzt immer denken werde wenn ich mal wieder tot bin und vor dem Geistheiler stehe...?



Die Software ist so suchtfördernd, daß sie keine unterschwellige Werbung braucht. Davon ab ist es unsinnig, eine subliminale Werbung einzubauen, nachdem der Kunde bereits seinen Obulus entrichtet hat. Und das diese Art der Beeinflussung nicht funktioniert[1], das wissen mit Sicherheit auch Blizzards Psychologen.

Bimmbamm

[1] The effectiveness of any subliminal message has been called into question time after time and has led many to one conclusion, namely: that the technique does not work, as Anthony R. Pratkanis, one of the researchers in the field puts it: “It appears that, despite the claims in books and newspapers and on the backs of subliminal self help tapes, subliminal-influence tactics have not been demonstrated to be effective. Of course, as with anything scientific, it may be that someday, somehow, someone will develop a subliminal technique that may work, just as someday a chemist may find a way to transmute lead to gold. I am personally not purchasing lead futures on this hope however.” (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subliminal_message)


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Juli 2008)

also ich versteh nur "schiwasjomanniwa" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klobaum (25. Juli 2008)

http://www.tonbandstimmen.de/skeptik1.htm hab ich gefunden. It's magic


----------



## talsimir (25. Juli 2008)

Zum Thema Täuschung ---> http://www.karge.biz/?p=121 Geht über einige Artikel da wird dann aber erklärt wie das so Funktioniert^^....


----------



## Juryx (25. Juli 2008)

ich hör nur hischawablabla

is wie,, stellt euch um 12 uhr mittags in orgrimmar direkt nah an Thrall dran dann könnt ihr hören wie er einen fahren lässt!"^^

Die meisten hier haben denk ich damit recht das man das nur hört weil man sich drauf konzentriert, ich hör statt money zum beispiel irgendwas mit mana


----------



## Elega (25. Juli 2008)

Ich wollt ja schon immer mal sinnlose Beiträge posten, also poste ich http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wLhz1zJ-30Q (Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit - Alternative Lyrics). Und siehe da - man hört wirklich den Schmarrn der da steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (25. Juli 2008)

klobaum schrieb:


> http://www.tonbandstimmen.de/skeptik1.htm hab ich gefunden. It's magic


Haha... den schnitzelwagen... siehst du, ich hörs jetzt tatsächlich immer... verdammt -.-

Naja, mien Favourit: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gg5_mlQOsUQ

Achja, und http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2941729/Falsch...ndene_Liedtexte *hust*


----------



## Gnomthebest (25. Juli 2008)

> In einer Flasche hatten wir eine grüne, angeblich stark riechende Flüssigkeit mitgebracht. Wer etwas roch sollte sich melden. Nach wenigen Minuten waren fast alle Studenten überzeugt, dass es im Vorlesungssaal stinkt. Tatsächlich war in dem Fläschchen jedoch nur gefärbtes Wasser. Absolut geruchlos.


----------



## Healguard (25. Juli 2008)

So ihr habts geschafft und healy hat nun Angst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt habt ihr mich die ganze Nacht hier (ich hab angst wegen "Holt ihn unters Dach" und nicht wegen "Give us you´re Mana" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (25. Juli 2008)

Für die, die BimmBamm's English-Copy's nicht verstehen, können sich auch auf der deutschen Seite, die allerdings das Thema "Unterschwellige Werbung" behandelt schlau machen. Es ist nicht abwägig, das solche Texte ins Spiel eingebaut wurden, allerdings denke ich, das es nicht aus "beeinflussenden" Gründen geschehen ist (wenn es denn so ist), sondern aus einem Gag der Tontechniker ("Das versteht eh keiner, da kann man sagen was man will") oder aus phonetischen Gründen, weil's einfach besser klingt, einen "background" zu haben in dem es "zischelt" und "raschelt"...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unterschwellige_Werbung


----------



## Gnomthebest (25. Juli 2008)

klobaum schrieb:


> http://www.tonbandstimmen.de/skeptik1.htm hab ich gefunden. It's magic



muhaha das is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Santa Maria, den Schnitzelwagen..." *pfeif*


----------



## Klondike (25. Juli 2008)

ich spiele meine platten noch rückwärts ^^


hehe pink floyd singen in Another Brick in the Wall auch "Hol ihn hoch unters Dach" 


omg


----------



## Gnomthebest (25. Juli 2008)

Elega schrieb:


> Ich wollt ja schon immer mal sinnlose Beiträge posten, also poste ich http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wLhz1zJ-30Q (Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit - Alternative Lyrics). Und siehe da - man hört wirklich den Schmarrn der da steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:rofl:

konnt mich nicht meh halten als ich das gesehn hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich das lied das nächste mal "normal" hör stell ich mir den müll vor xD



edit: eine ganze sammlung davon gibts hier

http://de.youtube.com/results?search_query...mp;search_type=


----------



## Wildfeuer (25. Juli 2008)

Ach ne jetzt kann ich ned einschlafen wegen euch *heul*
Und leider kein schwein im MSN damit ich mich ablenke *doppeltes heul*

naja wie schon erwähnt benutzen viele märkte diesen "trick" (kenne nur beispiele von der schweiz) zB: Immer in der Pause oder nach der Schule gingen 90% aller Schüler in dem Laden namens Spar 1. Weil es nahe ist und 2. wegen der melodie die sie all 1-2 min. abspielen ... jetzt fragt ihr euch wieso ich sag euch wieso... immer einige mins. vor Schulschluss, Pause ect. summte einerin unserer klasse die "Spar Melodie" klar das alle da sofort danach dahin gehen wollen. naja mich erinnert die melodie leider ein wenig nach diesem Fredi spruch "1... 2... 3... Fredi kommt vorbei" ect. jau deshalb graust es mich meist dort hinein zu gehen aber die haben so geilen Enegie Drings *Blue Bear* FTW


----------



## Healguard (25. Juli 2008)

Sohoooo ich hab jetzt mal was @topic UND @ Wow passendes! Viel Spaß!

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8dH9yOc7lWs


----------



## Healguard (25. Juli 2008)

Sagt schon, wie findet ihr gnome my A* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emorej1337 (25. Juli 2008)

Gott.. Gnome my A.. ... Herrlich x'DDD


----------



## yilmo (25. Juli 2008)

oh ja wie gruselig...hab mich schon eingekackt^^


----------



## Soramac (25. Juli 2008)

Ja habs gehört, ist schon etwas geheimnisvoll. Ich finds gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mister-Loki (25. Juli 2008)

Ich könnte nachdem ich _das_ gesehen habe nie nie wieder ein Lied dieser Band 
ernstnehmen... 
Wishmaster


----------



## Gallero (25. Juli 2008)

sehr schönes thema

da fällt mir ein, in super smash bros brawl gibts in der titelmusik etwas ähnliches

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0jG43c2lRc8

gruselig...


----------



## talsimir (25. Juli 2008)

Ach zu geil, kann nimmer aufhören zu lachen XD


----------



## ØpØsS€LuM667 (25. Juli 2008)

Zu der story mit Pink Floyd sage ich nur Agate Bauer ^^

Da hst eine frau mal aus I've Got the Power mal Agate Bauer gemacht bzw es verstanden von daher sage ich nur wer es hört schön und wenn ich weiß was ich hören soll höre ich es auch. 

Also im großen und ganzen nur eine beeinflussung unserer wahrnehmung


----------



## Exo1337 (25. Juli 2008)

Wenn ihr euch genau um 14:56 Uhr an den mittleren Banktypen in OG stellt könnt irh hören wir er euch sagt: "Wer hats erfunden? - die Schweizer!"


----------



## Gen91 (25. Juli 2008)

man ey was den Leuten der Welt wieder einfällt einfach zu geil alle, ohne Internet wäre die Welt doch um 98% schlechter

@ Exo1337  nimm mal auf


----------



## Mister-Loki (25. Juli 2008)

Btw, es gibt n ganzes Buch, bzw mittlerweile zwei, über solche _Verhörer_.
"Der weisse Neger Wumbaba" heißt das gute Stück.

zB hier Amazon link


----------



## talsimir (25. Juli 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch genau um 14:56 Uhr an den mittleren Banktypen in OG stellt könnt irh hören wir er euch sagt: "Wer hats erfunden? - die Schweizer!"


 
Schäään wärs xD


----------



## Kalecygos (25. Juli 2008)

Das ist wieder ein Beispiel, wie leicht man den Menschen täuschen kann.
Erzähl ihnen eine kleine Vorgeschichte, sag ihnen da und da hört man das und das und 9 von 10 Menschen hören es dann auch, obwohl es nicht da ist.
Sowas gabs früher schon mit "Another brick in the wall" von Pink Floyd.
Wurde eine kleine Geschichte zu erzählt und dann gesagt, das an einer Stelle zu hören sei "Hol ihn, hol ihn unters Dach" auch hier werden 90% der Leute genau das hören, wenn sie die kleine Geschichte erzählt bekommen und dann bei der Stelle aufgefordert werden, genau hinzuhören. Kein Scherz, einer meiner Lehrer hats in der Schule im unterricht früher mal gemacht und obwohl ich den Text 100% kannte spielte mein Gehör mir vor, das genau dieses Hol ihn unters Dach zu hören sei


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube es wurde schon mehrfach gesagt... aber es ist ganz einfach:
_Buffed-Science_
Unser Gehirn kann mit den diffusen Audiosignalen, in diesem beispiel mal wieder die Geistheilerschnalle, nichts anfangen und versucht deshalb in den meisten fällen vergeblich aus Erinnerungen und gespeicherten 'Daten' diese Signale zu interpretieren. Nun manchmal kommt es eben vor das unser Gehirn meint entsprechende Daten gefunden zu haben, in diesem Falle einfach diese genannten Worte, weil eben diese Worte in ihrem Klang beim sprechen, das heißt in ihrer spezifischen Wellenlänge, -höhe scheinbar den Signalen entsprechen die wir dort eigentlich hören. 
Ende des ganzen ist, das unser Gehirn uns sagt "Japp, das sagen die da", dass wir natürlich darauf warten, dass eben diese Worte kommen verstärkt den Effekt nur noch mehr...
Es ist absolut garnichts unheimliches oder so daran, es ist einfach eine Falschinterpretation... wenn... und ich sage wenn... diese Sachen absolut nichts meinen sollten... natürlich bin ich mir dessen bewusst, dass es auch von Blizzard gewollt ist und eben diese Beeinflussung bewusst herbeigeführt wird, weil unser Gehirn, wenn wir uns nicht gerade darauf konzentrieren solche Nachrichten zwar aufnimmt, wir sie aber kaum bis garnicht wahrnehmen...

und bei aller Liebe und Hass... ich denke nicht das Blizzard das nötig hat

So long
genug rumgenerdet


----------



## Chronon (25. Juli 2008)

omg wie geil xD http://youtube.com/watch?v=jlUXIO3BwWc ungefähr bei 57 kommt schnitzelwagen xD


----------



## Corrvyn (25. Juli 2008)

So'n Schwachsinn. Wer da "give us your money" hört bildet sich was ein. Ich hör da Schiwawasewalliwa und das wars.

Wenn der Typ da jetz behauptet hätt man würde "Aliens are comming to kill us all" hören, dann würden auch viele das plötzlich gaaaanz klar und eindeutig hören... 

Blödsinn.


----------



## ReWahn (25. Juli 2008)

Wenn man will kann man viel hören...
z.B. Hier!


----------



## Crosis (25. Juli 2008)

n dem video wurde gesagt das es auf einem privatserver gemacht wurde die können auch einfach die sounddatei geändert haben

und es spielen eh aureichend viele spieler ohne wow sound und stattdessen ihre eigene mukke wäre es beabsichtigte manipulation(wäre verboten bzw das abo was dadurch entstanden ist wäre ungültig und man könnte das geld zurückverlangen und wenn man aufgrund dieser ausgabe weswegen auch immer einen kredit aufnehmen musste, könnte man sogar blizzard verklagen...allerdings brauch man beweise und das hat man ja nicht^^) dann würde blizzard wohl nicht den sound ein/ausstellbar machen und besonders wenn man mit der kamera nicht nah genug an dem geist dran ist hört man auch nichts.

dieses geflüster bezieht sich wohl eher darauf das die geistheiler einen wiederbeleben und dadurch reppkosten entstehen welche man zahlen muss xD oda wie halt erwähnt ein easteregg


----------



## Nebelvater (25. Juli 2008)

Glaub einfach das es ein Easter Egg ist. Beeinflussen tut es den Spieler schon mal 100% nicht, für sowas nimmt man meistens Bilder oder sehr schnell wiederholende Ton Sequenzen. Auch dann würden sie nie "Gib uns dein Geld" nehmen. Das sind Sequenzen die für uns keinen Sinn ergeben und zb. gut in einer Musik in einer Werbung eingeschlossen werden können, sind keine richtigen Wörter! Man versucht mit diesen Sequenzen und Bildern einfach lust auf das Produkt zu erzeugen, obwohl das rauschen als in der Totenwelt zb. sowas sein könnte, was wieder keinen Sinn ergeben würde da man das Spiel schon hat. 
Würde das mit normalen Sätzen funktionieren, hätte schon längst Coca Cola oder eine andere Beliebige Firma die Weltherrschaft errungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patirst (25. Juli 2008)

macht einfach mal die augen zu und denkt euch er sagt *pinatz für mami.* BÄÄM ''Audio von Geistheiler trifft euch Kritisch. Give us you´re Money stirbt''


----------



## SixtenF (25. Juli 2008)

stimmt ja hoere ich auch raus :-)


----------



## Briefklammer (25. Juli 2008)

man liest ja den text mit und die zischt da rum dann bildet man sich ein das man give us your money hört
genau wie beim krankenwagen die sirene Zu spät zu spät zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarZ1 (25. Juli 2008)

ich kanns zwar auch raushören ABER ich würde sagen das ist so: die haben das extra die tusse da sowas flüstern lassen es soll sich so ähnlich anhören weil bei dem give us ur money kommt nach dem "money" eindeutig noch son laut ka das passt da überhaupt nicht rein wenn es denn dieser satz sein sollte
also so ne art easter egg: sie sagts zwar nicht aber für die leute die genauerhinhören könnte es sich so änhören
und nein es beeinflusst uns ganz bestimmt nicht...-.- erstmal sin wir deutsche und wenn man uns was einprägen würde wärs auf deutsch oder merkt ihr euch englische werbungen die ihr vllt irgendwo gesehen/gehört habt? und man glaubt woll net wirklich das man von 5 sec "give us your money" länger wow spielt> weil wann steht man denn bei dem rum? das hört man doch nur beim geistheiler oder? also entweder belebt man sich sofort wieder was keien 5 sec beansprucht oder man läuft sofort zu seiner leiche, also ist man bei der sogut wie nie 90% der zeit ist der lauf zur leiche^^


----------



## Erebod (25. Juli 2008)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> man liest ja den text mit und die zischt da rum dann bildet man sich ein das man give us your money hört
> genau wie beim krankenwagen die sirene Zu spät zu spät zu spät
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign


----------



## spiritofsoul (25. Juli 2008)

Der genaue Text lautet

*Give us your money for world of warcraft*

wenn man es im Kopf mitspricht, wird es zunehmend deutlicher...
so wird auch ein Schuh draus


----------



## Sreal (25. Juli 2008)

weiss nit was viele haben.. der sagt "Give us your money for world of warcraft" das hört man leicht raus, sofern man sich nit jeden tag mit nem mp3 player zudröhnt. 

aber mal echt n1 ;D wieder sowas worauf kaum einer achtet^^.


----------



## Briefklammer (25. Juli 2008)

> weiss nit was viele haben.. der sagt "Give us your money for world of warcraft" das hört man leicht raus, sofern man sich nit jeden tag mit nem mp3 player zudröhnt.
> 
> aber mal echt n1 ;D wieder sowas worauf kaum einer achtet^^.


das ist nur so weil der spruch bestimmt 8mal oder so eingeblendet wird und man ihn dann hören will


----------



## Sreal (25. Juli 2008)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> das ist nur so weil der spruch bestimmt 8mal oder so eingeblendet wird und man ihn dann hören will



ich habs beim 1. mal rausgehört, und da ich wusste das es etwas zu HÖREN war, habe ich auch keinen text mitgelesen.


----------



## HobbyTwinker (25. Juli 2008)

der radiosender ffn sammelt verhörer: ffn - oma viel ins klo songs


----------



## Exomia (25. Juli 2008)

was ist ein Geistheiler? Noch nie gesehen! wo kann man die Kaufen ...Muss Geld für.....WOW ausgeben...muss...muss..muss........AAAAAAAARG....GIVE EXO EPÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tujon74 (25. Juli 2008)

Also, der Mist ist mir meinen ersten Post wert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sagt der nicht Tötet die Braut ... oder war es Rippchen mit Kraut ?!?!
Also ich hör "Give me your Limo !"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denkt Euch nen Satz, und Ihr werdet ihn hören ... egal was.

Bis denne und glaubt nicht alles was Ihr hört


----------



## Kahadan (25. Juli 2008)

Ich habs auch gehört .. unglaublich!
Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich es erst bei der Dauerwiederholung gehört habe


----------



## Apex (25. Juli 2008)

des ganze über ne 5.1 oder 7.1 anlange und man hört es ganz sauber ausm center raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (25. Juli 2008)

oh mein gott, blizz will unser geld.

Welch neuheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei blizz weiss ich wenigstens was die mit dem geld machen, beim staat würd ichs gern wissen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (25. Juli 2008)

Ich höre da auch World of Warcraft aber nur mit argem hinhören und beim give us your money höre ich auch nur money heraus und zwar ganz schwach mit ebenfalls argem hinhören das andere zeug ist kauderwelsch.
Aber das Gehirn kann sich das Tatsächlich einbilden.
Ich habe mir mal zum Test das Roland Kaiser-Vid *schauder* reingezogen wegen Schnitzelwagen und habs an genau der Stelle gehört.
Wenn es andauernd gesagt wird oder geschrieben wird, an der Stelle ist das und das, dann Glaubt unser Gehirn das und sagt "Die haben Recht!"
Wir erleben jeden Tag Sinnestäuschungen bei dem geistheiler ist es die Kombo Hirn+Ohr.
Aber so kann man auch die Kombo Hirn+Auge genauso herausfiltern.
Wenn ihr ein Auge zuhaltet und die ganze Zeit Auf einen Punkt starrt, dann seht ihr, dass der kurzzeitig verschwindet oder ein grauer Fleck daneben auftaucht.
Das ist der Blinde Fleck eine Stelle der Netzhaut, die keine Sehimpressionen empfangen und verarbeiten kann und deswegen nimmt das Hirn im Regelfall da das andere Auge zur Hilfe, um das fehlende Stück Ansicht auszufüllen den beim anderen Auge ist der Fleck an ner anderen Stelle, Auge Nr.2 sieht also die Blinde Stelle.
Wenn das Auge aber wegfällt durch zuhalten und man sich auf einen Punkt konzentriert, verschwindet nach einer Zeit die Information der fehlenden Stelle, weil man sich auf den Punkt beim Anschauen konzentriert und da keine neuen Infos von Punkt 2 kommen bleibt der Fleck grau.

Kurz gesagt:
Wir sehen mit Auge Nr.1 an jedem Tag an der Stelle des Fleckes etwas, was wir nur sehen können, weil Auge 2 auch offen ist Auge 1 sieht alleine da gar nix.
Nur verarbeitet unser Hirn das so schnell, dass wir das gar nicht mitkriegen.

Es heisst net umsonst, dass unser Gehirn der leistungsfähigste Computer der Welt ist und ein Computer kann Maken haben er ist nie perfekt und das wir da das hören, kommt nur zustande, weil wir es die ganze Zeit vor die Augen gesetzt bekommen und wir uns nicht auf die Geräusche alleine, sondern auch auf den Text konzentrieren unterbewusst. Und deswegen hören wir "World of Warcraft give us your money" nach genauem hinhören, den das Hirn empfängt nicht genug Informationen und legt deswegen das drüber über den Originalsound, was wir erwarten zu hören.

Mfg


----------



## Exomia (25. Juli 2008)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich höre da auch World of Warcraft ................
> 
> Es heisst net umsonst, dass unser Gehirn der leistungsfähigste Computer der Welt ist und ein Computer kann Maken haben er ist nie perfekt und das wir da das hören, kommt nur zustande, weil wir es die ganze Zeit vor die Augen gesetzt bekommen und wir uns nicht auf die Geräusche alleine, sondern auch auf den Text konzentrieren unterbewusst. Und deswegen hören wir "World of Warcraft give us your money" nach genauem hinhören, den das Hirn empfängt nicht genug Informationen und legt deswegen das drüber über den Originalsound, was wir erwarten zu hören.
> 
> Mfg


Spielverderber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber er hat recht!


----------



## Darkbellius (25. Juli 2008)

Jetzt muss ich doch mal meinen ersten Post verfassen. Die Geschichte um Pink Floyds angeblichen deutschen Ton- Techniker ist ebenso frei erfunden wie die vom Osterhasen 

quote:
... Eine ähnlich mysteriöse Geschichte rankt sich um die Produktion des weltberühmten Albums "The Wall" der legendären britischen Rock-Gruppe "Pink Floyd". Kurz nachdem die vier Musiker in einem Studio in London den letzten Song der Platte, "Another brick in the wall", eingespielt hatten, verschwand der deutsche Tontechniker der Band, ein gewisser Peter Fischer, spurlos. Wie nur Insidern bekannt geworden ist, bemerkte "Pink Floyd"-Sänger Roger Waters zur gleichen Zeit eine merkwürdige Unregelmäßigkeit auf dem Band: Im Refrain von "Another brick in the wall", der von einem afrikanischen Kinderchor gesungen wird, war deutlich die deutsche Zeile  "Holt ihn, holt ihn unters Dach!" zu vernehmen - obwohl jedes einzelne der Kinder glaubhaft versicherte, nicht vom englischen Originaltext abgewichen zu sein. Der Tontechniker Peter Fischer wurde schließlich gefunden - erhängt auf dem Dachboden des Studios. Die Nachforschungen ergaben, daß der Deutsche früher als Betreuer in einem Waisenhaus gearbeitet und dort mehrere Kinder mißbraucht hatte. Rache aus dem Jenseits? Keineswegs. Denn die ganze Geschichte um "Peter Fischer" und die unheimliche Textzeile aus "Another brick in the wall" ist frei erfunden. Okkult-Aufklärer wie der bayerische Lehrerausbilder Wolfgang Hund (Hersbruck) oder der Wuppertaler Physiker Ralf Wambach erzählen sie bei öffentlichen Vorträgen dennoch gerne, um anschaulich die simplen Grundlagen des Phänomens "Geister-" oder "Jenseitsstimmen" zu verdeutlichen. Durch die flotte Grusel-Mär entsprechend eingestimmt, hört in aller Regel die überwältigende Mehrzahl der Zuhörer tatsächlich den Text  "Holt ihn, holt ihn unters Dach" aus dem Refrain des Pink-Floyd-Hits heraus - obwohl die Zeile in Wahrheit  "All in all it's just another brick in the wall" lautet. Sinn der eindrucksvollen Demonstration: Ganz offensichtlich hört man oft nur das, was man hören will, beziehungsweise was man auf Geheiß anderer hören soll. 

Quelle http://www.tonbandstimmen.de/skeptik1.htm

Auf dieser Seite kann sich jeder über diese "Geisterstimmen" und das Phänomen des "hören wollens" hinreichent Informieren.

Also sehts endlich ein, jeden Menschen auf unserer schönen Erde kann man Manipulieren^^

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Darkbellius (25. Juli 2008)

Ach verdammt hat ja schon einer gepostet meine Quelle.

Grml 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ötzalan (25. Juli 2008)

Ich hab dabeim ersten mal gehört: "Rouge behind you - take care"

Und beim zweiten: "Your Pet is on the dark side!"

*spass* 

gruss


----------



## WotanGOP (25. Juli 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> ...
> oder das angebliche "holt ihn holt ihn unters Dach" aus diesem alten Pink Floyd  Lied (- Teacher Leave Those Kids Alone)
> 
> "Hol' ihn unters Dach
> ...


Hab das mal recherchiert. Alles Einbildung und auch die Geschichte des Tontechnikers wird hier ganz anders erzählt:
http://www.tonbandstimmen.de/skeptik1.htm

Imagination 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber teilweise schon unglaublich und beeindruckend.



Edit: Okay, war nicht der erste, der die Seite fand, aber okay, Versuch macht kluch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomthebest (25. Juli 2008)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> der radiosender ffn sammelt verhörer: ffn - oma viel ins klo songs



da sind einige sehr gute dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dragostea din tei find ich auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (25. Juli 2008)

Also, wenn man hört und es gleichzeitig liest, versteht man es, mehr oder weniger... Aber wenn man nicht weiß wonach man da suchen muss, nur irres Gezische.


----------



## Lillyan (25. Juli 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach Unsinn. Nehmt Euch mal Lieder als Beispiel: Da wird mal schnell aus "I belive in miracle" ein "Alle lieben Mirko" usw. Der gleich Unfug wie die Behauptung beim Rückwärtsdrehen einer LP würde man Satanische Verse hören können.
> Wenn man was hören will, hört mans auch, vor allem wenns noch jemand vorgeprigt hat.
> Und um die Leute zu beeinflussen gibts wirklich viel bessere Sachen wie z.B. die Sekundenbruchteilwerbung.
> Da wurde früher für das menschliche Auge nicht realisierbar z.B. eine Cola Dose eingeblendet, danach rannten die Leute an die Theke und kauften sich ne Cola. Solche Arten von Werbung sind schon lange verboten!



Ohja, da gab es mal einen Miniskandal im ZDF, wo bei einem Reisebericht immerwieder für 1 Bild nackte Frauen gezeigt wurden. Keine Ahnung, warum man das gemacht hat.... vielleicht wollten sie Männer an ihr Programm binden. Aber war ganz lustig das ganze dann mal in langsam zu sehen ^^


----------



## Bar (25. Juli 2008)

Hach ja, Sekundenbruchteilbilder...

Hier kann man wieder mal herrlich auf den großartigen Film "Fight Club" verweisen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (25. Juli 2008)

Das mit den Sekundenbruchteilbilder  gabs auch mal bei nem Disney Film. Diese beiden Mäuse da Bernhard und Bianca (wenn man sie so schreibt). Da wurden in America 3mio DvDs zurück gerufen, weil ein lustiger Mitarbeiter auch eins der 200k Bilder durch das einer nackten Frau ersetzt hat^^, Sachen gibts,


----------



## Thomas J. (25. Juli 2008)

Zitat Simpsons: ...das ist ein Angriff mit drei Spitzen: unterschwellig, schwellig und superschwellig!...

Außerdem beim Geistheiler muss man sowieso irgendwie etwas bezahlen. Möglicher sagt der Geistheiler: "Gib mir dein Geld!"

PS: Gibt auch 'ne Columbo Folge in der mit Bildern, die in einen Film eingefügt werden, der Mörder überführt wird.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich das hören will, hör ichs auch...
Das ist nich "Give aus your money" sondern (hoch)elfisch oder sonstwas in der Richtung...


----------



## Emptybook (25. Juli 2008)

O da sind ein paar auf etwas getroffen

Einige von euch sind ja sowieso nicht mehr zu retten , Blizzard ist euer Gott, und ihr tut was euer Gott will.
Also vergesst es ihr könnt diese Gehirngewaschenen abhängigen Zombies nicht davon überzeugen .

Und diese unterschwelligen Botschaften kann man auch ganz leicht , in Musik einbauen , vielleicht in die umgebungssounds oder in den sound den man beim Erzabbau hört oder beim looten?
Ja es ist alles möglich, und nicht alles bewusst wahrnehmbar , das Unterbewußstsein spielt da aber gerne mit ,arbeitet ja peripher also ist es sozusagen der Kumpel von Blizz;D

Es gibt sogar Therapien für Drogensüchtige mit Geräuschen die anti Drogen Botschaften enthalten, 

Bsp: Ein Mann sieht eine Frau im Bikini auf einer großen Werbefläche // schaut kurz drauf und sofort wieder weg
aber unterbewusst lautet die Botschaft pflanze dich fort und gründe eine familie

Ich will garnicht wissen was Heutzutage alles an Manupulation möglich ist, es ist assozial krank.
Der Mensch ist eben nur ein Tier aus Fleisch und Blut und soetwas kann man Kalkulieren und lenken, wir sind nichts besonderes .


----------



## Lillyan (25. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> O da sind ein paar auf etwas getroffen
> Einige von euch sind ja sowieso nicht mehr zu retten , Blizzard ist euer Gott, und ihr tut was euer Gott will.
> Also vergesst es ihr könnt diese Gehirngewaschenen abhängigen Zombies nicht davon überzeugen .....


Wenn das gehen würde würde jeder Spielemacher so etwas einbauen, jede Werbung etc. würde so wirken... warum sollte man dann ausgerechnet auf die "geheime Botschaft" der Geistheilerin hören und nicht auf die Lootgeräusche bei Ragnarok? (das war nur ein Besipiel... könnte man durch alles ersetzen)
Ich z.b. habe immer den Sound beim Spielen aus und Spiele trotzdem... aber garantiert gibt es auch Sekundenbilder im Spiel, die wir noch nicht entdeckt haben auf denen steht, daß ich mehr spielen soll.
Spielst du eigentlich noch WoW? Oder treibst du dich nur hier im Forum rum um gegen die zu stänkern, denen das Spiel gefällt?


----------



## Emptybook (25. Juli 2008)

Nein hab eine Pause eingelegt ;D
Habs aber gespielt 2 70er hochgespielt und noch bissl getwinkt aber erstmal auf Eis gelegt.
Du sagst es könnte jeder machen?
Ich sage jetzt es macht auch jeder
Bilder sind genauso Manipulativ einsetzbar schon mal aufs Wasser im Eschental gekuckt also mir haben die Augen immer geschmerzt war wie so ein Tunnelblick ahahahha
glänzendes wasser lila bläulich


----------



## Lillyan (25. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Nein hab eine Pause eingelegt ;D
> Habs aber gespielt 2 70er hochgespielt und noch bissl getwinkt aber erstmal auf Eis gelegt.
> Du sagst es könnte jeder machen?
> Ich sage jetzt es macht auch jeder
> ...


Ich hab keine Ahnung, was du mir mit der letzten Zeile sagen willst...

Aber nochmal: Wenn es jeder macht, warum sind die WoW-Spieler dann gehirngewaschene abhängige Zombies und die Spieler vieler anderer Spiele nicht? Oder... jemand, der Persil benutzt? Und warum gehst du nicht auf die 10000 Argumente in diesem Thread ein?


----------



## Emptybook (25. Juli 2008)

Weil es so ist
und wer sagte das Spieler anderer Spiele nicht genauso abhängig sind// Ich?nein //// aber du

2: welche 10000 Argumente??? * verwundert durch 6 seiten blätter


----------



## Patirst (25. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Bsp: Ein Mann sieht eine Frau im Bikini auf einer großen Werbefläche // schaut kurz drauf und sofort wieder weg
> aber unterbewusst lautet die Botschaft pflanze dich fort und gründe eine familie



Danke....

Schatz dafür kann ich nichts, das ist mein Unterbewusstsein *lächzend dem minirock hinterher guck*


----------



## k3ks (27. Juli 2008)

Ich hab jetzt auch ma mit meinem kleinem Hexer hingehört und habe verstanden ohne das ich es gelesen habe das er sagt "wir wollen dein geld" vorher das mit "give us your money"


----------



## Terratec (27. Juli 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> Zum Thema Täuschung ---> http://www.karge.biz/?p=121 Geht über einige Artikel da wird dann aber erklärt wie das so Funktioniert^^....


Dem sein Gedankenlesen ist aber recht billig. Es wird nur geschaut worüber man die Maus die ganze Zeit über hatte. Wenn man die Maus die ganze Zeit nicht bewegt bzw außerhalb der Bildfläche hat, funktioniert das ganze nicht. Zumindest bei mir nicht *gg*


----------



## Kasching (27. Juli 2008)

also ich denk mal das blizz das nicht extra gemacht hat das sich das so anhört ... bei ffn sieht man das ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In ganz vielen bekannten Liedern ist irgendso ein zeug versteckt das man erst hört wenn mans gesagt bekommt


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Juli 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Dem sein Gedankenlesen ist aber recht billig. Es wird nur geschaut worüber man die Maus die ganze Zeit über hatte. Wenn man die Maus die ganze Zeit nicht bewegt bzw außerhalb der Bildfläche hat, funktioniert das ganze nicht. Zumindest bei mir nicht *gg*


nee, der trick ist noch einfacher: wenn du an 99 denkst kommt 81 raus, wenn du 98 denkst kommt 81 raus, wenn du 91 denkst kommt 81 raus, wenn dune zahl mit 80 denkstkommt 72 rau, bei 70gern 63 etc, etc. man KANN also garnict nicht den buchstaben haben. und wenn doch, kanns du nicht rechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lala.y0 (27. Juli 2008)

wie krank isn des, lol ....
versteht man aber gut finde ich


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Juli 2008)

Oh mann ihr seht immer nur das dunkle vielleicht sollte es ein Scherz sein?

Ihr lgaubt doch nich das die das nötig hätten außerdem um unterschwellige Botschaften auch wirklich warzunehmen muß man sich dort ne weile aufhalten und lol wer steht stunden vorm Geistheiler und hört sich das geprabbel an!?


----------



## frozentires (27. Juli 2008)

dazu sag ich nur ....  http://youtube.com/watch?v=uCBSX0XDSVI&feature=related


----------



## Hasal (27. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab beides ingame auf nem Deutschen Server mit Deutscher Sprache beides so gehört, wie ich es zuvor auch bei dem youtube Video hab. Ich find das ein bissl scary, wenn so ein Geistheiler plötzlich sowas sagt wie "Give us your money". Außerdem etwas krank von Blizz. 

Ansonsten, naja wer es nicht hört muss mal sicherstellen, dass kein plötzlicher anderer Sound kommt (wie ICQ zum Beispiel) und dann mal ingame ganz laut lauschen. Natürlich nur wer mag.


----------



## Bl4ze (27. Juli 2008)

Ihr wisst aber schon wie unterschwellige Nachrichten funktionieren oder ? 

Man hört sehr gern immer das was andere einen glauben machen wollen.

Hätte also der Te oder der Ersteller des Youtube Vids geschrieben "dont give us your money" hätten auf einmal alle das gehört.


----------



## Emptybook (27. Juli 2008)

Bl4ze schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon wie unterschwellige Nachrichten funktionieren oder ?
> 
> Man hört sehr gern immer das was andere einen glauben machen wollen.
> 
> Hätte also der Te oder der Ersteller des Youtube Vids geschrieben "dont give us your money" hätten auf einmal alle das gehört.



Quatsch 
Ich weis was du meinst aber das ist quatsch, weil man ein dont nicht versteht.


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Juli 2008)

Hab nochmal genau hingehört der sagt nix von wegen "Give us your money" oder so
nichmal "World of Warcraft" sagt die also was lernen wir darauß wir hören immer das was wir glauben zu hören :=)


----------



## Emptybook (27. Juli 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Hab nochmal genau hingehört der sagt nix von wegen "Give us your money" oder so
> nichmal "World of Warcraft" sagt die also was lernen wir darauß wir hören immer das was wir glauben zu hören :=)




Dann haste dir aber ganz fest vorgenommen "nichts" zu hören;D

Wer da unvoreingenommen rangeht wird es auch hören.
Ingame hab ich es auch gehört , hatte vor na woche nen testacc erstellt und hab das gleich mit ausprobiert.


----------



## Dranay (27. Juli 2008)

Ich verstehe da give us all you money. Ob das nun eingebildet ist oder der Warheit entspricht mag dahingestellt sein und wird wohl auch nur Blizzard wissen.

Verboten ist sowas nicht.

Es ist zwar eine unterschwellige bewusste psychische maipulation, aber das macht Werbung jeden Tag.

Ein Verbot wäre erst notwendig, wenn es direckt ein Aufforderung zu einer Straftat oder sonstigen gefährlichen Sachen wäre. Weiterhin kann man diese "Botschaft" sowohl als EasterEgg, als auch als Manipulation sehen. Es ist einfach nur ein Betrachtungswinkel.

Aber nehmen wir mal an das es wirklich die Aufforderung Blizzards ist, dass wir ihen unsere Kohle geben sollen - wer hört da eigentlich wirklich hin was der Geisterheiler stöhnt oder fragen wir mal anders, wer steht lang genug vor dem Geisterheiler, als dass sowas wirklich funktionieren könnte?

An alle die, die an eine Verschwörungstheorie oder sowas glauben, befasst euch mal mit dem Thema Werbung und macht euch mal Gedanken darum wie uns Unternehmen mit Plakaten, TV / Radiospots, Kaufhausmusik bzw. Werbung, oder auch mit der allseits beliebten Jamba Werbung Tag für Tag die Brine weich kochen.

Ich selbst arbeite in dem Bereich und habe einiges mit Werbung und den Tricks der Geschäftemacher zutun und das was Blizzard da vielleicht eingebaut hat ist wirklich ein Witz gegen all jenes was uns andere Firmen immer und immer wieder vorsetzen (und wir schlucken).


----------



## Knowme (27. Juli 2008)

Also ich höre da nix, und in der letzten Zeit hatte ich sehr oft ein date mit der lieben Geistheilerin, kann da wirklich nichts hören was "give us your money" ähneln könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McMo007 (27. Juli 2008)

Leute, die Zeichen sind überall, die Apokalypse kommt... obwohl das hier ziemlich eindeutig is^^


----------



## Syrics (27. Juli 2008)

hmm also ich habe es wirklich gehört aber ich weiß nich ob ichs nur gehört habe weil ers sagt oder ob ders wirklich gesagt hat^^werds ma ausprobieren wenn ich sterbe.^^


----------



## Gocu (27. Juli 2008)

naja alle die meinen das stimmt nicht, ich höre es im Video und habe es in WoW selbst getestet. Der Geistheiler redet irgendwelche Sätze und dabei ist auch

Play (Das versteht man nicht so genau kann auch etwas anderes sein) World of War... craft, Give us your Money

@Knowme

ich denke du bist da gewesen udn sofort wieder weg, man muss schon etwas dort bleiben


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (27. Juli 2008)

das is beeinflussung schon durch das video an sich. Ohne den text würde da so gut wie keiner was verstehen. Das is ganz normale psychische Beeinflussung, weil er meint da hört man sowas konzentriert man sich dort so drauf das man auch meint das auch zu hören. Für alle die sowie net dran glauben die hören halt nichts. Das is einfach die arbeitsweise von unseren Hirn.


----------



## Gocu (27. Juli 2008)

also iuch habe es gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (27. Juli 2008)

McMo007 schrieb:


> Leute, die Zeichen sind überall, die Apokalypse kommt... obwohl das hier ziemlich eindeutig is^^



Illuminati sage ich da nur! Bei Blizz sind alle Illuminatis!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altrur123 (27. Juli 2008)

hab auch erst beim 2ten mal gehört


----------



## Knowme (27. Juli 2008)

Chillers schrieb:


> Illuminati sage ich da nur! Bei Blizz sind alle* Illuminatis *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du meinst wohl "Illuminaten".


----------



## Sefer (27. Juli 2008)

Egal ob EasterEgg, Einbildung oder Manipulation, ich finds lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wen das stört, der soll halt nich so oft sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (27. Juli 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> nein bei mir ist es zu 100% nicht so, ich habe da mehrere Sätze gehört und hatte das Video auch ohne Ton laufen, weil ich da nicht an meinem PC war, und dann ahbe ich es getestet und es nach einer zeit gehört



Du kannst nicht sagen, daß es zu 100% nicht so ist, da es unterbewußt passiert. Wenn du es wissen würdest wäre es nicht unterbewußt ... oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genau so wenig können die anderen sagen, daß sie es 100%ig nicht sagen. Der einzige, der uns aufklären könnte, wär Blizzard... und die werdens wahrscheinlich nicht tun. Zumindest nicht hier.


----------



## PTK (27. Juli 2008)

krass... voll die hirnwäsche


----------



## Gocu (27. Juli 2008)

Altrur123 schrieb:


> hab auch erst beim 2ten mal gehört



ich beim 1. mal oder war das jetzt nicht auf mich bezzogen? kann sein das ich es falsch ausgedrückt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAksh (27. Juli 2008)

Das wäre eine erklärung warum ich WoW nicht kündigegen kann ^^ auch wenns oft tierisch auf die nerven geht ( kleine drecks kinder die sich chars kaufen zB  davon hatte ich schon 98 stück in diesem jahr )


----------



## Juudra (27. Juli 2008)

Also man kann ein Give us your....reininterpretieren nen Money höre ich nicht.^^

btw:Wenn man der Stimme ne ganze weile zuhört irgendwann kriegt man gänsehaut XD probierts mal aus.


----------



## Chillers (27. Juli 2008)

Knowme schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl "Illuminaten".



Gut, vielleicht sind´s Illuminaten, aber ich nenne sie Illuminatis, weil die Illuminaten (sigh) so viele M&M´s oder
SmarTIS futtern, dass es beim Reden immer zwischen den Zähnen kracht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hör´auch nur ein Zischen, aber werd´nochmal hören, ob ich mich jetzt selber täuschen kann.

Und selbst wenn...die vermeintliche Aussage entspricht doch nur der Wahrheit, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG


----------



## Spichty (27. Juli 2008)

Wenn man wirklich Interesse dran hat kann man es aufnehmen und dann mit nem Soundprogramm bearbeiten, filtern etc.... dann weiß man es sicher


----------



## Baumschmuser (27. Juli 2008)

Lest mal allein die Comments, bei Youtube gibt's eine Menge Leute die sich echt Gedanken machen:



> Besides, ... I took the wav from, the archieve and put it in an editor, ... remove noise, tweak up the sound and there are no words there. There is 1 place in WOW that has intentional real words though. It is the throne room just before you enter Undercity. You will hear the spirits arguing about the downfall of the city. But to be able to hear it you will have to put the music off and just listen to the spirits-garble amongst eachother.



Wer des Englischen nicht mächtig ist: Er/Sie hat die .wav Datei davon genommen und per Soundbearbeitungsprogramm die Hintergrundgeräusche rausgenommen, noch n bissl dran rumgemacht und siehe da: Es sind keine worte zu hören. Im folgenden erzählt er dass es im Spiel nur eine Stelle gibt an der man wirklich Stimmen hört, nämlich in dem Thronsaal bevor man Undercity (Unterstadt) betritt. Man hört an dieser Stelle wie sich die Geister über den Niedergang der Stadt streiten. Um dies zu hören muss man aber die Musik ausmachen.
Ich glaube sowas gab es noch irgendwo in den Pestländern oder so wo man den Dialog zwischen Arthas und Terenas hört bevor Arthas Terenas tötet.

Also bleibt zu sagen: Das ist einfach irgendein Gezischel, vielleicht eine Sprache aus der Warcraftgeschichte, für mich hört sich das sogar ein bisschen nach irgendeinem Elfisch an und es würde vom Klang her auch gut in das Setting passen wie ich finde. Dadurch dass man es vorher gesagt bekommt, versucht man natürlich es reinzuinterpretieren aber wirklich da ist es nicht.

Wir könnten auch einfach mal Galileo-Mystery eine Mail schreiben...


----------



## EmkE (27. Juli 2008)

Also habs jetzt auch ausprobiert und hier höre auch die 2 Sätze raus. Gleich danach nen GM gefragt warum sie es sagt^^.

Kurz gelacht und gesagt das es keinerlei bedeutung hat. 

d.h.: DIE GEISTERHEILERIN SAGT ES!!^^


----------



## Lillyan (27. Juli 2008)

Baumschmuser schrieb:


> Lest mal allein die Comments, bei Youtube gibt's eine Menge Leute die sich echt Gedanken machen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hab ich auch gelesen... und das mit Unterstadt werde ich ganz sicher die tage mal probieren, könnte ja ganz witzig sein. Ich hab auch an was elfisches gedacht... da kann man schonmal leicht was reininterpretieren.

@emke: Weil ein GM sagt, was der geistheiler sagt hat keinerlei Bedeutung sagt er, was der TE geschrieben hat? irgendwie hab ich die Logik in dem Satz verpaßt...


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebes Galileo Team.

Ich möchte das sie herausfinden was der Geistheiler zu sagen pflegt scheuen sie keine kosten und umstände wir müßen es erfahren es geht um unse.... 

OH MEIN GOTT SIE KOMMEN!
*rümpel* *krach* *bumm*

Schon geschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## duffman0904 (27. Juli 2008)

das sind die bekannten tonband stimmen .,.......wenn du hin hörst hörst du auch den namen deienr mutter aus einem springbrunnen raus.
Das hängt damit zusammen das das Gehirn versucht schheinbar sinnlose informationen zu "ordnen" und dabei entstehen solche interprtationen.
Trozdem unheimlich ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Juli 2008)

Noch ne idee vielleicht heißt es ja wirklich "give us your money" nur auf elfisch dann sind wir doch alle zufrieden^^

Ps: guckt euch das Vid. nochma und dreht die Lautstärke sehr hoch dann hört man das es was anderes heißt^^


irgendwie "Giveloss your Molekwa" aber nja kann das nich schrieben weiß ich was das heißt oder wie mans schreibt^^


----------



## Monyesak (27. Juli 2008)

*aktexmelodiepfeif*


----------



## Chillers (27. Juli 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Galileo Team.
> 
> Ich möchte das sie herausfinden was der Geistheiler zu sagen pflegt scheuen sie keine kosten und umstände wir müßen es erfahren es geht um unse....
> 
> ...



War´s wirklich so?

DAS unterstützt nur meine These..es waren die Illuminatis (krach und bumm), denen wir hier langsam auf die Spur kommen.

Sie brauchen unser G für´s Widerbeleben für die Smarties!!!

Hilfe..HILFÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ

Edit: Ich höre *Give gloss your Ma.* Ist das vielleicht eine Anregung von Blizz, dass die jungen Spielerinnen keine Schminke benötigen, weil sie eh´hübsch sind? Und Mummy sollte sich aufrüschen?

Dann startet bestimmt bald ein versteckter whisper gegen Magersucht :* Take G and eat.*

Sagt mir Bescheid, wenn ihr den GH gefunden habt....


----------



## Oníshanu (27. Juli 2008)

Wow so hab ich das noch nie gehört was die jetzt eigentlich genau meint mit ihrem Gebrabbel ich kannte auch lediglich die Schlacht vor UC.
Aber die Stimme X.x(die Nacht kennt nun kein Ende mehrxD)


----------



## süchtigerhexer (27. Juli 2008)

Also wenn ich den text dazu nicht gehabt hätte dann hääte ich nicht gewusst das die "give us your money" sagen soll...

wenn man sich das video ohne das anguckt und nur hört bekommmt man das nichts von mit...

das gehirn liest das geschriebene und interprtiert es in das gehörte hinein...

^
|
| 

MEine erklärung dafür...


----------



## DonkeyMan (27. Juli 2008)

Das ist einfach nur das Gehirn, dass aus rauschen Stimmen macht.

Das selbe Phaenomen wie die Stimme aus den Radio Boxen.


----------



## Mourist (27. Juli 2008)

> das gehirn liest das geschriebene und interprtiert es in das gehörte hinein...



Seh ich auch so....
Und wenn wir uns alle vorstellen "Wrath of the Lich king" wird da gesagt, hörn wir das irgendwann auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (27. Juli 2008)

nein ich habs gehört.. die alte hat gelabert : world of war........craft....
aber hab verstanden : give us "all" your money yah ! oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



heftig... dasmuss ich UMBEDINGT testen

mfg Shaguar


----------



## Jurok (27. Juli 2008)

Gruselig ... naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vllt ist des so unterbewusste Werbung, das eim lust machen soll Blizzard Geld zu geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoranox (27. Juli 2008)

Agathe Bauer lässt grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt in der Musikgeschichte 10000 Lieder in denen das selbe Phänomen auftritt.Wie schon genannt bei Pink Floyd oder auch bei I got the power---> Agathe Bauer wenn man den Text nicht kennt.Gebt bei Youtube einfach mal Agathe Bauer Geschichte ein und schaut selber.
Mfg Yoranox


----------



## EspCap (27. Juli 2008)

Ich hörs schon auch raus, aber wie das halt so ist... Wenn man weiss, dass es das heissen soll, glaubt man auch dran und hörts dann auch ^^


----------



## Tribola93 (28. Juli 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> oha.. zu so später stunde, jetz hab ich angst O_O
> 
> @ rest, weniger techno oder hiphop zu laut hören und es klapt ^_^
> 
> ...



Wo hast du das her ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Finde ich spannend, will mehr ^^


----------



## Kapuzimo (28. Juli 2008)

Also wenn ich alles was Lärm macht aus mache kann ich das auch deutlich hören^^


----------



## Chillers (28. Juli 2008)

Kapuzimo schrieb:


> Also wenn ich alles was Lärm macht aus mache kann ich das auch deutlich hören^^



Darf ich das so verstehen wie *Wenn ich mein Hirn ausschalte, höre ich alles?*

Dann mach´bitte noch Bauchgrummeln auch mal weg.

Das war mein letzter post hierzu, also flamed doch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Träumerorci (28. Juli 2008)

also ich denke es is keine einbildung!

meine freundin meinte gestern zu mir, komm mal her und höre..
sie stand vor dem geistheiler und man konnte nach nen paar sekunden ernsthaft "give us your money" hören.

bis zu diesem moment kannte ich weder den beitrag noch sonstiges zu dem thema und sie hatte mir auch vorher nich gesagt was da kommt.
also es kommt definitiv dieser satz vor, ob ihr´s glaubt oder nich, is nunmal so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Gama (28. Juli 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Das ist aber so gewollt, weil ein Mitarbeiter der Band sich auf dem Dachboden einer Schule erhängt hat an der er früher Hausmeister war... Ist schon etwas her das ich davon gelesen hab... Aber so ähnlich war das. *g*
> Und das Lied heist Another Brick in the Wall.






Taoru schrieb:


> Öhm im Refrain wenn die Kinder singen. "Holt ihn unter das Dach. Another Brick in the Wall."
> 
> Edit: Der Typ hat sich wirklich auf dem Dachboden einer Schule erhängt. Oder denkst du es war eine Puppe?



Ähm.. naja das mit dem Mitarbeiter sich auf dem Dachboden einer Schule erhängt hat ist erfunden. Fakt ist das was am Anfang geschrieben wurde:

Der deutsche Tontechniker hat sich unterm Dach des Tonstudios erhangen. Wenn man Pink Floyd kennt, weiß man, dass die nich so psycho sind, dass die sowas absichtlich druntermischen. Zudem kann ich nur sagen, dass später aufeklärt wurde, dass der Tontechniker da nie was verändert hat. Niemand von der englischsprachigen Crew hat da je ne Veränderung gehört, nur als man das Lied den deutschen Eltern des Toten vorgespielt hat, da haben die das angeblich gehört. Wie soll nen Brite auch "hol ihn unters dach" raushören???

Vielleicht konnte ich ja mal ein wenig Klarheit bringen. Googelt das Thema einfacah mal. ;-)


----------



## Nordur (28. Juli 2008)

hol ihn, hol ihn..ist etwas schwer rauszuhören aber nicht unmöglich aber das ...dach hört man eindeutig raus schon recht gruselig^^


----------



## noizycat (28. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe mir das jetzt zig mal angehört (ohne im Video mitzulesen), und ich höre da nur irgendeine Fantasiesprache ...


Schätze wers hören will, wirds nachm 10. mal hören sicher hören. ^^


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

noizycat schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir das jetzt zig mal angehört (ohne im Video mitzulesen), und ich höre da nur irgendeine Fantasiesprache ...
> 
> 
> Schätze wers hören will, wirds nachm 10. mal hören sicher hören. ^^



genau ^-^
also wer auf so eine idee kommt, sich das gebrabbel vom geistheiler anzuhören .....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (28. Juli 2008)

lol


----------



## nulir (28. Juli 2008)

tja wenn man lang genug hinhoert, hoert man sicher immer das was man will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malchezzar (28. Juli 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Öhm... ich hör das da nicht... aber wenn man es unbedingt hören will kann mans sicher da rein interpretieren... *hust*



seh ich genauso
hab ebenfalls nur wirrwarr verstanden, gut mag sein das der geistheiler iwas sagt aber ich glaub nich dass es "give us your money" is


----------



## Darkdamien (28. Juli 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> oha.. zu so später stunde, jetz hab ich angst O_O
> 
> @ rest, weniger techno oder hiphop zu laut hören und es klapt ^_^
> 
> ...


lol so ein blödsinn, die singen an der stelle "All in all you're just another"


----------



## Shaguar93 (28. Juli 2008)

ich kann tote menschen hören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2008)

/me ist dafür eine neue Rubrik einzuführen "_Buffed-Science_" wo dann solcherlei Sachen ordentlich und anständig geklärt werden


----------



## Shaguar93 (28. Juli 2008)

bin mir zu 100% sicher das ich world of war.....craft höre und give us your money verstehe ich schlecht...also da bin ich mir net so gaaanz sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnarr (28. Juli 2008)

Hab das Vid mir angehört, ohne auf die Schrift zu achten. Und man kann es wenn man will wirklich hören.


----------



## Maltztrunk (28. Juli 2008)

Agathe Bauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=CTEWXu4oPf4


----------



## Xentos (28. Juli 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> All in all its just an...
> Hol ihn hol ihn unters Dach... "
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=AMUL6k6pICA&feature=related ab minute 2 kann man das raushören :>



Krass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sowas is makaber.


----------



## the Huntress (28. Juli 2008)

Thí schrieb:


> Einbildung ist auch ne Bildung...



Wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GodLike1337 (28. Juli 2008)

kann mir jemand sagen wo ich dieses geistheilergerbrabbel in den mpqs finde?

hab fast eine stunde lang alle mpqs danach durchsucht, finde es einfach nicht


oder vieleicht ist das doch alles ein riesen verschwörung und blizz (oder die illuminaten) wollen einfach nicht das man diese datei findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atroniss (28. Juli 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Unglaublich


  kopiert ihr die Threa alle ausn Wow Forum(Offizielle?) oder kopieren die Leute das von hier ins Offizielle, es sind immer die gleich und identischen Post hier und da vertreten


----------



## Atroniss (28. Juli 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Ich hörs auch ganz gut raus...
> 
> Ist halt eines der vielen Easter Eggs von WoW...




das ist nix. Stellt euch mal vor der Text würde in den Video nicht stehn und man würde nicht wissen was er sagt. Das Gehinr will es hören weil wir es mitlesen zu gleich das ist einfach nur fake,nen Streich das unser Bewusstsein hat.


----------



## Shaliar (22. September 2008)

was haltet ihr davon?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32wklvbdXG0


----------



## danksager (22. September 2008)

alle 3 monate zieht einer so einen treat aus dem hut 

wenn du die geistheiler geräusche aufnimmst und um 12 uhr nachts am friedhof wieder abspielst wirst du von einem dämon übernommen


----------



## Blackmarco (22. September 2008)

ololo


----------



## Jiwari (22. September 2008)

schon mal was davon gehört das leute nur das hören was sie hören wollen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nashra (22. September 2008)

LÄCHERLICH!
wenn man etwas liest und dabei so ein undeutliches zeug höert denkt mann wirklich man würde das gelesene hören


----------



## Immondys (22. September 2008)

Eindeutig Peilsignale Außerirdischer. Das kennen wir doch aus dem US Film Unabhängigkeitstag. Dies ist meine letzte Mitteilung - ich gehe jetzt in meinen atomsicheren Tiefbunker.

M.f.G.

G. B. UZ Prezident


----------



## NidhoeggrAM (22. September 2008)

top! ^^ es werden ja auch bilder im millisekundenbereich gesendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shika87 (22. September 2008)

N1 lange nicht mehrso gelacht^^. K das Blizzard irgendwo Geldgeil ist, sollte uns ja eh klar sein. Aber das es solche Typen gibt die dann auch noch so scheisse da raushören (*wollen*), find ich ehrlichgesagt nur witzig aber ich geh jetzt auch ma sterben und hör dem Geist zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich machs jetzt ma so wie einer aus den Kommentaren aus Youtube:  I think you are on crack.^^


----------



## Jack_the_Ripper (22. September 2008)

Guck doch mal hier


----------



## Shika87 (22. September 2008)

Jack_the_Ripper schrieb:


> Guck doch mal hier




Link geht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Edit k war bei mir ein Fehler geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack_the_Ripper (22. September 2008)

Habs editiert, da ich einmal die Anführungsstriche vergessen hab.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (22. September 2008)

Wenn man was hören will, hört man es auch^^ ganz einfach


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (22. September 2008)

So früh aufstehen ist schlecht >.<


----------



## Laeknishendr (22. September 2008)

Muaha^^
Und wenn es so wäre, wäre es ein lustiger Gag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erinnere mich an Aufnahmesessions unter Alkohol - harter Metal, viel Gekreische ohne einen Text zu haben, und wo wir deutlich gesungen haben "Kauft unsere Platten" *ggg*


----------



## Bihd (22. September 2008)

ohmann sowas ensteteht wenn man ganz viel langeweile hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impostor (22. September 2008)

es gibt auch Leute die im Rauschen irgendwas hören
oder auch die angeblich was hören bei Another Brick in the Wall und der angeblichen Geschichte um den erhängten deutschen Toningeniuer
nur das keiner von Pink Floyd den kennt oder sonst wie die Geschichte im Nicht-deutschsprachigem Raum bekannt ist

wie meistens alles unter der Kategorie Urbaner Mythos einzusortieren


----------



## Vranthor (22. September 2008)

wlfbck schrieb:


> gut das schon vor längerer zeit bewiesen wurde, das unterschwellig vermittelte botschaften nicht wirken. nein, ich hab keinen link, das is schon so lang her (~20jahre) das es da noch keinen link gab und ich sicher nicht nach suchen werde...
> 
> ist halt einfach son urban myth, was da vom TE gepostet wurde, weil du in so nen geflüster reinhören kannst was du willst. speziell wenn dir nen text vorgegeben wird, hörst du ihn ziemlich sicher
> 
> ...



Meinste vielleicht Agathe Bauer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidra-on (22. September 2008)

Selten solchen Müll gelesen lol
Aber liegt ja in der Natur des Menschen....Verschwörungen an jeder Ecke.
Warum zum Teufel, sollte Blizz ein "Give us your Money" implementieren, wenn ihr zu diesem Zeitpuunkt bereits ingame seid. Dann habt ihr doch bereits gezahlt. lol


----------



## Argolo (22. September 2008)

Ololol, wie beklopt muss man sein? Der GM hat aber echt cool reagiert. Er hat sich wohl ein Spaß raus gemacht und sich wohl den Rest des Tages drüber witztig gemacht mit den Kolegen.

Für mich hört sich das Ganze wie Kauderwelsch an:

Bei "Give us your money" höre ich nur "Schimalei si malei woa"
Bei "Play World of Warcraft" höre ich "Hemalowoa"
Bei "Thats Right our customer" höre ich "Hesalon haste ha"


----------



## Ahijad (22. September 2008)

.... 

Nur das mit dem Lied von Pink is gruselig^^. 
Dass der Geistheiler in wow redet.....


----------



## Dark Guardian (22. September 2008)

Wenn man das hören "soll" oder "will" klappt es sicher...

Ggf. stimmt es sogar und es ist Absicht von Blizzard.

Und selbst wenn: Es wäre keine neue Art von "Werbung" da sowas auch in Filmen etc. gemacht wird (bei einem Film wird z.B. 1 einziges Bild z.B. von einer Cola eingebunden, beim angucken des Films sieht man es nicht, einige Menschen haben dann aber trotzdem auf einmal Lust auf Cola...). Das schnelle Abspielen von Tönen sodass sie für einen Menschen nach Kauderwelsch klingen, unterbewusst abe rdie "richtige" Botschaft wargenommen wird, kommt auch öfter vor.

Absolut nix neues... ob das nun tatsächlcih so ist wissen nur diejenigen die es erstellt haben.


----------



## Schlamm (22. September 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Wenn man das hören "soll" oder "will" klappt es sicher...
> Absolut nix neues... ob das nun tatsächlcih so ist wissen nur diejenigen die es erstellt haben.


Stimme ich dir voll uns ganz zu, müsste wir mal einen gm nach fragen^^


----------



## Xerodes (22. September 2008)

Wenn der Geisterheiler sagt: "Give us your Money!", dann will ich aber auch, das mein char in Inzen zu Bossen sagt: "Give me EPIX!"
xD

Aber ich glaub nicht, das der Geisterheiler uns was wichtiges sagen will. Vielleicht ist ihm einfach zu Langweilig.


----------



## Alschaffar (22. September 2008)

Naja, es steht ja drunter, was man hören soll...schonmal den Text abgedeckt????




XtremeSniper schrieb:


> Wenn der Geisterheiler sagt: "Give us your Money!", dann will ich aber auch, das mein char in Inzen zu Bossen sagt: "Give me EPIX!"
> xD
> 
> Aber ich glaub nicht, das der Geisterheiler uns was wichtiges sagen will. Vielleicht ist ihm einfach zu Langweilig.


----------



## Xerodes (22. September 2008)

Alschaffar schrieb:


> Naja, es steht ja drunter, was man hören soll...schonmal den Text abgedeckt????



Ich bin selber hingegangen und hab zugehört. Man kann in das "Rauschen" fast alles reininterpretieren, was man will.

"Givvesvse mmmeemeeeawd eepepixxpxixi"


----------



## Kaldonir (22. September 2008)

Ich glaub zwar nichtdass es was bringt aber hat irgendjemand ein programm zum musik rückwärts anhören? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drun (22. September 2008)

lol... auf solchen unsinn sind schon eure eltern reingefallen! seid doch wenigstens einbischen kleverer als die...

ich höre nix bei bob raus und im kinderchor von pink floyd ist auch nix zu hören (mal von dem knacken wegen des zusammen schneidens/kürzen abgesehen) und ich habe sehr gute ohren! benutzt lieber das ding zwischen euren ohren ab und zu mal...


----------



## Komakomi (22. September 2008)

Goldeneye14 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Versio gestöbert und dabei in einem FOrum folgendes gefunden http://youtube.com/watch?v=P-Bzyq-Xag8
> Irre oder?Und das heftigste ist dieser kOmmi
> 
> Fuerzlie
> ...



öööhm jo des funzt iergendwie o.O

MfG Komischerman

HUCH meine psychologin Edith läuft grad in mein zimmer und schreit mich an: HEY DER TRONTOR, DEN KENNST DU DOCH!


----------



## Nazraxo (22. September 2008)

Nur mal so. Selbst wenn die erwähnte Wort dort gesagt werden, bringt das Blizzard nichts.
Die sogenannte Coca-Cola Studie bei der ein Kino versuchte unterschwellige Botschaften mit "Trinkt Coca-Cola" in die Filme einzubauen, war mit Fehlern behaftet. Später stellte sich in weiteren Studien heraus, dass Unterschwellige Botschaften keinerlei Einfluss auf unser Kaufverhalten haben.

(Quelle: Richard Wiseman, Quirkologie)

MfG Nazraxo


----------



## Morcan (22. September 2008)

Kaldonir schrieb:


> Ich glaub zwar nichtdass es was bringt aber hat irgendjemand ein programm zum musik rückwärts anhören?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Windoof hat den Audiorekorder, der hat die Funktion


----------



## Spikereaper (22. September 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Öhm im Refrain wenn die Kinder singen. "Holt ihn unter das Dach. Another Brick in the Wall."
> 
> Edit: Der Typ hat sich wirklich auf dem Dachboden einer Schule erhängt. Oder denkst du es war eine Puppe?




wenn man sich nur ein bisschen damit beschäftigt, weiß man allerdings, dass die geschichte bloß erfunden wurde. oder glaubt ihr auch, dass eine satanische botschaft abgespielt wird, sobald man ne schlümpfe-cd rückwärts abspielt??
mal ehrlich...sowas ist NIE passiert.
genauso wenig, wie in dem video "give us your money" gesagt wird.
aber interessant, zu lesen, wer sich so alles manipulieren lässt, wenn man ihm das, was er glauben soll aufschreibt^^

so long


----------



## Altsahir (22. September 2008)

Alsoo ..

es gibt ne Menge Lieder, wo amn was ganz anderes verstehen KANN als das was wirklich gesungen wird ... es gibt eine Menge Beispiele. Das Gehirn sucht halt immer nach bekannten Mustern.

Beispiele: 
Eros Ramazotti (Nimand kann es bezahlen)
Chris Norman (Oma fiel ins Klo)

und viele mehr (Gab ma ne Radioaktion ... kann man hier nachhören -> http://www.ffn.de/aktuell/oma-fiel-ins-klo-songs.html )

Gruß Alts


----------



## Aratosao (22. September 2008)

Das ist ne Täuschung. Würde man vermutlich nicht hören wenn man nicht weis das es da ist. Und sonst.

Gj Blizzard, danke für den netten zeitvertreib  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smilieface (22. September 2008)

Man kann alles hören wenn man nur will! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (22. September 2008)

Emorej1337 schrieb:


> Allerdings.. -.- aber man hört das "Give us your Money" schon deutlich raus wenn man sich drauf konzentriert :x



Jo wenn man sich drauf konzentrirt genau das raushörn zu wollen


----------



## Balord (22. September 2008)

Ich hab auch ne Verschwörungstheorie: Asiaten fotografieren unsre Erfindungen so genau damit sie sie 1zu 1 kopieren können!
/ironie off
Da kann man doch reinhören was man will. Vielleicht heist das ja wirklich "Share us your money", vielleicht klingt es beim hinhören auch nur so, das können dir nur die Entwickler sagen.


----------



## zadros (22. September 2008)

Ich sage euch die Welt wird untergehen!
Das ist ein Fall für Galileo Mystery!

Auf was für Leute die Ideen kommen....


----------



## Geibscher (22. September 2008)

Die sagt eindeutig "Wolle Rose kaufe?" 
Oder auch "Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeroooooooooooooy Jeeeeeeeeeenkiiiiiiiiins"


----------



## Ol@f (22. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etjpVzSGqh4


Hört man eindeutig Agathe Bauer raus (relativ am Anfang)


----------



## Superheroe (22. September 2008)

also jetz weiß ich warum ich mit WoW aufgehört hab!
zu selten gestorben ^^


----------



## Elito (22. September 2008)

fripon schrieb:


> Blödsinn.
> 
> Es gibt so ein Lied von Evanescence da hörst du in Minute 2.20 Kaffee mit Salz dabei sagt er was ganz anderes....
> 
> ...



also ich sag dazu nur agathe bauer ^^

EDIT: mist da war wer schneller


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (22. September 2008)

Also ich kann das schon raushören. Allerdings nicht bei Pink Floyd, wie auf Seite eins beschrieben wurde.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (22. September 2008)

Emorej1337 schrieb:


> ....wenn man sich drauf konzentriert :x



wenn man sich darauf konzentriert, könnte man auch "give us your booby's" "kitt is your buddy" (knight rider) uns so weiter hören...
das menschliche hirn stellt sich gerne sachen vor, die nicht da sind... man _will _einfach "give us your money" hören

aber es könnte sein, genau beantworten könnte das wohl nur blizzard selber... und falls es so sein sollte, werden sie es sicherlich nicht zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da-Pusher (22. September 2008)

Ein Fall für Galileo Mystery


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. September 2008)

Ich schliesse mich da der Meinung von Zydral an



> [...] You hear what you wanna hear, you see what you wanna see. Your opinion matters not. The fact that you hear "Give us your money" is only made up in your mind because you're reading it and your brain is expecting something. Especially after you see the video 2 or more times.


----------



## SOS5 (22. September 2008)

hehe^^ ichglaube niemals das der gm das gesagt hat -.-


----------



## Gamaliel (22. September 2008)

ja kansnt doch alles  rein deuten in dieses wirrwar...

wie z.B. "Gerrit hat nen Ponny!"


----------



## Crâshbâsh (22. September 2008)

Ich weiß nicht mehr wie man das nennt aber sowas gibts das man sowas dann im Unterbewusstsein wahrnimmt.... So bringt man leute manchmal dazu sachen zu tun.. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr wie das heißt <.< 

P.S. Ich hörs auch .. Ist mir vorher noch NIE aufgefallen


----------



## xCheetahx (22. September 2008)

Also ich habe auch öfters und sehr laut angehört.

Der sagt wirklich "give us your money, buy from ebay more Money, play only world of warcraft!!!!"

Also die von Blizzard wollen unsere letztes. Sogar beim Tod flüstern Sie uns das.

Und habe mal das ganze mal rückwärts gespielt und mal auf deusch übersetzt:

Ihr ganzen Kinder Kacknoobs, sagt euer eltern Sie sollen euch mehr Geld geben, werdet süchtig und kauft über ebay mehr Gold und macht uns mehr reich, wir wollen bald über euch herschen, ladet euer Freunde ein, spielt nur World of Warcraft und werdet besessen davon, träumt von WOW!!!" zahlt mehr mehr auf unsere Konto"


----------



## Nonsinn (22. September 2008)

Verschwörungstheorien inc.

Und das mit euren Unterbewusstsein halte ich auch für Schwachsinn oder wollt ihr den Akt der Liebe mit einem
Elefanten oder Angela Merkel vollziehen, nur weil man es euch 100000000000000000000000x ins Ohr flüstert?

Ich glaube nicht...

Naja ich lasse mich jetzt mal wieder hypnotisieren und reite dann auf dem Monster von Loch Ness davon.


----------



## Healguard (22. September 2008)

> "give us your money, buy from ebay more Money, play only world of warcraft!!!!"


Ha ha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexorio (22. September 2008)

Nonsinn schrieb:


> Verschwörungstheorien inc.
> 
> Und das mit euren Unterbewusstsein halte ich auch für Schwachsinn oder wollt ihr den Akt der Liebe mit einem
> Elefanten oder Angela Merkel vollziehen, nur weil man es euch 100000000000000000000000x ins Ohr flüstert?
> ...




/sign xD


----------



## pvenohr (22. September 2008)

Suggestive Werbung mit versteckten Botschaften in Wort und Bild sind in den USA und hier auch verboten. Dazu gehört eben das Unterbringen von unterschwelligen Botschaften durch eingebettete Bilder oder Texte in Filmen oder versteckte Botschaften in Lied- oder Musikgut.

In verschiedensten Musiktiteln hört man Sachen heraus die so eigentlich gar nicht so drin sind. Das ist alles eine Sache der eigenen Wahrnehmung. Wenn man dann noch mit einer bestimmten Erwartungshaltung etwas anhört dann wird man das erhoffte auch mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit hören, auch wenn das gar nicht so stimmt. 

Zum Thema subjektive Wahrnehmung gibts Bergeweise Literatur oder Dokumentationen, also erstmal schlaumachen und dann rumpupsen.


----------



## ?!?! (22. September 2008)

Ich weiss nicht, wenn ich da sitze, dem Geistheiler so zuhöre... Dann erzählt der mir Geschichten, umso länger ich zuhöre, umso mehr erzählt er. Dann war der Kasten Bier leer und ich ging schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golia (22. September 2008)

jaja ich würd es jetzt mal unter die kategorie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_bvT-DGcWw zählen xD

für alle die es nicht wissen sollten auch hier gibt es leute die im refrain statt "holy holy just .... bla bla" "hol ihn hol ihn unters dach" hören


----------



## pvenohr (22. September 2008)

Golia schrieb:


> jaja ich würd es jetzt mal unter die kategorie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_bvT-DGcWw zählen xD
> 
> für alle die es nicht wissen sollten auch hier gibt es leute die im refrain statt "holy holy just .... bla bla" "hol ihn hol ihn unters dach" hören



Genau sowas meine ich und das ist nur eines von vielen Beispielen.


----------



## Focht (22. September 2008)

also das world of warcraft habe ich auch verstanden..........das give us your money nicht, aber wenn ja dann cool, obwohls nach deutschem recht unter die schleichwerbung fällt


----------



## Himmels (22. September 2008)

mann kann sich auch was einbilden , naja einbildung ist auch ne bildung


----------



## HeadCrab (22. September 2008)

Wie GEIL ist das den hab auch give us your money und world of warcraft verstanden echt geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (22. September 2008)

Golia schrieb:


> jaja ich würd es jetzt mal unter die kategorie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_bvT-DGcWw zählen xD
> 
> für alle die es nicht wissen sollten auch hier gibt es leute die im refrain statt "holy holy just .... bla bla" "hol ihn hol ihn unters dach" hören


Da gibts noch ne lange Hintergrundgeschichte aber egal, das Lied macht mir Angst.


----------



## Disasterpiece (22. September 2008)

LOL...ich hörs auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superheroe (22. September 2008)

naja mit der erkentniss fang ich doch wieder an WoW zu spielen!
und ja jetz sterbe ich lieber öfters! man will ja Geld ausgeben!


----------



## Raminator (22. September 2008)

irgendwie cool.gestern der thread mit den kindern heute das^^


----------



## Firé_Loki (22. September 2008)

kann nur wtf sagn ^^








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted from Valenth *bitte füttert ihn gut füttere eure auch gut,einfach kliken und futter auswählen* =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted from Valenth *bitte füttert sie gut füttere eure auch gut, einfach kliken und futter auswählen* =)


----------



## Mikrowelle (22. September 2008)

also ich hörs und finds mal so richtig geil irgendwie schon lustig und auch unheimlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich mag so easter eggs find das lustig und das ist eben mal was für leute die aufpassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Raminator schrieb:


> irgendwie cool.gestern der thread mit den kindern heute das^^



jo irgendwie sind im moment endlich mal wieder sinnvolle threats am start die auch hintergrund haben und nicht nur mimimi whine-threats  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (22. September 2008)

Jab hab das auch mal gehört. Das läuft aber nicht regelmäßig. 

Kommt nur ab und an mal


----------



## Impostor (22. September 2008)

ja ne
klar das ihr das hört, weil ihr zu wissen meint was ihr da hört
Daher bildet euch bloss nichts ein auch das gehört zu haben

das aber nicht was da zu hören ist sondern wissenschaftlich erwiesen einen Akutische Täuschung
gebt das einem zu hören ohne info was da angeblich zu hören ist und der kann auch Satanische Verse raus hören oder das Ringgedicht weil die Vorrausprojezierte Erwartungshaltung fehlt


----------



## SuperAlex (22. September 2008)

OMG, ich wäre fast abgekratzt bei dem da http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gg5_mlQOsUQ
ROFL XD


----------



## derwaynez (22. September 2008)

Also ich hab mich auch extra dafür getötet world of warcraft hab ich verstanden(schlecht) you must play hab ich nich gehört aber GIVE US YOUR MONEY hört man auf jeden fall


----------



## derwaynez (22. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> irgendwie cool.gestern der thread mit den kindern heute das^^


/sign


----------



## Impostor (22. September 2008)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich auch extra dafür getötet world of warcraft hab ich verstanden(schlecht) you must play hab ich nich gehört aber GIVE US YOUR MONEY hört man auf jeden fall



nein
tut man nicht


----------



## lukwild (22. September 2008)

kenn ich schon...glaube das war nur an den ostereier tagen bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## Bihd (22. September 2008)

lol krass ist doch sowas wie blizz solche dinger einfach mal einbaut^^


----------



## Geibscher (22. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-iDNuZG7yk&...feature=related wenn mans hören will, hört mans, sonst eben nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unexcelledx (22. September 2008)

ALso ich höre da Play world of warcraft dann Give us your money und danach noch sowas wie : and follow us to


----------



## LeetoN2k (22. September 2008)

Als ichn GM gefragt habe, meinte der nur, ich solle nicht alles glauben, was man im Buffed-Forum oder auf YouTube sagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derdast (22. September 2008)

Also ich höre die ganze zeit nur "Share with us your money!"


----------



## Shizo. (22. September 2008)

Ich hörs zwar aber man kannd a alles hören wenn man es will^^
ausserden fällt mir 1 auf nu kommt alles raus^^ genau wie mit den 6 kindern auf golhain^^
die so grusel kinder da^^


----------



## Shizo. (22. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-iDNuZG7yk&...feature=related wenn mans hören will, hört mans, sonst eben nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




un das hör ich auch^^


----------



## Delwod (22. September 2008)

ich höhre nix das ist reine einbildung!


----------



## fabdiem (22. September 2008)

blablubla

ich geb blzzward gerne mein geld XD


----------



## Xilibili (22. September 2008)

ich hör give us your money... aber das mit dem unters dach ist horror^^


----------



## Meriane (22. September 2008)

Golia schrieb:


> jaja ich würd es jetzt mal unter die kategorie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_bvT-DGcWw zählen xD
> 
> für alle die es nicht wissen sollten auch hier gibt es leute die im refrain statt "holy holy just .... bla bla" "hol ihn hol ihn unters dach" hören



Ich höre weder "holy holy just..." noch "hol ihn hol ihn unters dach" ...


----------



## Elessor (22. September 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> oha.. zu so später stunde, jetz hab ich angst O_O
> 
> @ rest, weniger techno oder hiphop zu laut hören und es klapt ^_^
> 
> ...



ich will deinen elan ja nicht bremsen, aber... check this out! http://www.tonbandstimmen.de/skeptik1.htm


----------



## iggeblackmoore (22. September 2008)

Faust hoch für dich Bruder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sag uns was, was wir noch nicht wissen. ;D


----------



## stelzze (22. September 2008)

Hör nix


----------



## Das Licht (22. September 2008)

jungs gm hat gesagt, das isn gag hab ihn selber heute gefragt...


MfG Lerioo


----------



## Da-Pusher (22. September 2008)

ich hör nur gestöhne


----------



## vikitori (22. September 2008)

ich hab angsssssst


----------



## Geibscher (22. September 2008)

Das schrieb:


> jungs gm hat gesagt, das isn gag hab ihn selber heute gefragt...
> 
> 
> MfG Lerioo



Als ob der das wüsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (22. September 2008)

Goldeneye14 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Versio gestöbert und dabei in einem FOrum folgendes gefunden http://youtube.com/watch?v=P-Bzyq-Xag8
> Irre oder?Und das heftigste ist dieser kOmmi
> 
> Fuerzlie
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du kannst jeden beliebigen Satz mit der gleichen Anzahl Silben verwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du musst nur glauben, dass es so heisst - tests aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olinator (22. September 2008)

Leute die so was hören sterben einfach zu oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeffy (22. September 2008)

scheisse, das ma ne entdeckung t.t

des wird mir echt n bissl zu creepy ich glaub ich geh warhammer zocken x)

so far


----------



## derwaynez (22. September 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> nein
> tut man nicht


doch


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Naja ich höhre das Give us your Money


----------



## BleaKill (22. September 2008)

Goldeneye14 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Versio gestöbert und dabei in einem FOrum folgendes gefunden http://youtube.com/watch?v=P-Bzyq-Xag8
> Irre oder?Und das heftigste ist dieser kOmmi
> 
> Fuerzlie
> ...





also ich könnte da auch cheravaz lo manne rein interpretieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impostor (22. September 2008)

derwaynez schrieb:


> doch



Dann würde ich zum Arzt gehn, das kann was gefährliches im Kopf sein wenn man Stimmen hört
so haben die meisten Serienkiller und Sektenführer angefangen

Hätte da gestanden das man "blizzard is crap" hört hätte man auch das gehört


----------



## derwaynez (22. September 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> Dann würde ich zum Arzt gehn, das kann was gefährliches im Kopf sein wenn man Stimmen hört
> so haben die meisten Serienkiller und Sektenführer angefangen
> 
> Hätte da gestanden das man "blizzard is crap" hört hätte man auch das gehört


Hmm wenn du meinst lass ich wohl lieber mal die nächste zeit alles durchcheken


----------



## Bralatur (22. September 2008)

...manche sagen auch, dass man aus der kristallkugel bei madam rubin in shat was hört. ich nicht.


----------



## Sercani (22. September 2008)

Da hats vor 3-4 Wochen nen Thread drüber gegeben :\ Aber btt: hats immer schon gegeben und man bruacht bissl fantasie um das zu hören


----------



## Grinsedrache (22. September 2008)

Mich wundert, das man den hier http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=CEh2N5hmPVM   noch nicht kennt.

Ganz am Anfang hört man : oh Anneliese popel nicht ( ist alt und vielen bekannt )


----------



## lukwild (22. September 2008)

also ich musst mir das vid echt voll oft reiziehen um das wirklich zu hören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (22. September 2008)

ihr disskutiert aber auch nurnoch über sinnlose dinge oder.. ?


wayne interessierts wenn irgend son npc typ in wow give us your money sagt? WAYNE ich kapiers net was ist daran so schlimm????!!?!?ß1ß134ßi0ß65105ß1ß51ß51ß5iß???


wenn euchs net passt dann spielt was anderes ... kapier ich nicht


----------



## Pc-freak (22. September 2008)

gibt mir dein Geld, 


Wussa Wussa lalalalala


Gib mir dein Geld 

Wussa Wussa lalalalala

Gib mir deine Kreditkarte  wussa wussa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemth (22. September 2008)

Anette Halbestunde, die ich mit dem lesen dieses threats verbracht habe, hehe.....


----------



## Kal!m (22. September 2008)

Ich verstehe da " Give us your Lemon!" xDDDD


----------



## Geibscher (22. September 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> ihr disskutiert aber auch nurnoch über sinnlose dinge oder.. ?
> 
> 
> wayne interessierts wenn irgend son npc typ in wow give us your money sagt? WAYNE ich kapiers net was ist daran so schlimm????!!?!?ß1ß134ßi0ß65105ß1ß51ß51ß5iß???
> ...



Wieder so einer der überall reinschreibt, dass der Thread sinnlos sei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Begründe deine Meinung und komm net "was is daran so schlimm?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yalda (23. September 2008)

Zum Thema unterschwellige Botschaften:

Im englischen Wikipedia Artikel zu Diablo 1 zum Unterpunkt Eastereggs:

_A sound file of the game's namesake, apparently speaking in tongues, is played when entering level 16. It can be extracted from the game's main data file and, when played backwards, produces "Eat your vegetables and brush after every meal." This is a play on the claim that satanic subliminal messages perceived to be included in songs through backmasking effectively lead teenagers towards sex, drugs and violence._


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diablo_(compu...me)#Easter_Eggs


----------



## Cyberflips (23. September 2008)

Ja was dachtet ihr denn?

die Message war mir schon 2005 klar, da brauch ich die nicht erst vom Geisterfritzen geflüstert zu bekommen. 

Mit jedem Patch und jeder sinnlosen Ehrenlistenveränderung, jedem leeren Versprechen und jedem GM-Einsatz schrie es die Meesage geradezu heraus...kein leises flüstern 

und mit BC war es dann vollkommen klar...GIVE US YOUR MONEY

was man dann noch heraushören kann, da muss man aber völlig hypefrei und ohne Fanboy-Einfluss aufmerksam zuhören. Dann kann man den Wind vor den Toren von Ironforge whispern hören....  los, arbeite für Dein Geld....looos farme für Dein Geld   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Für mich ist das "der Rattenfänger von Hameln" in einer modernen Jahr 2000 Inzinierung.
erinnert mich so ein wenig an John Carpenters "Sie Leben!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pirillo (23. September 2008)

naja ich muss sagen das die Geistheiler noch nie die hellsten waren...wenn ihr wisst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber b2topic: ich weis net was ich denken soll. blizzard hats gemacht oder zufall...keine ahnung


----------



## wlfbck (23. September 2008)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> dann sperrt ma die lauscher auf als er das paar mal wiederholt^^
> das ist unbewusste werbung die beeinflusst
> 
> 
> ...



1. nich verboten weil sie
2. keine wirkung haben (bewiesen). nur auf wirklich sehr dumme menschen, und die habens nicht anders verdient.


----------



## Damatar (23. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> So ihr habts geschafft und healy hat nun Angst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


is doch n gutter song^^


----------



## derwaynez (23. September 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> ihr disskutiert aber auch nurnoch über sinnlose dinge oder.. ?
> 
> 
> wayne interessierts wenn irgend son npc typ in wow give us your money sagt? WAYNE ich kapiers net was ist daran so schlimm????!!?!?ß1ß134ßi0ß65105ß1ß51ß51ß5iß???
> ...


ja und wayne intressierts ob wir drüber diskutieren?


----------



## derwaynez (23. September 2008)

Grinsedrache schrieb:


> Mich wundert, das man den hier http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=CEh2N5hmPVM   noch nicht kennt.
> 
> Ganz am Anfang hört man : oh Anneliese popel nicht ( ist alt und vielen bekannt )


lol, auch geil


----------



## Illuminatos (23. September 2008)

Mensch, wer holt denn diese ganzen alten Threads aus der Versenkung?!
@ derwaynez : schöner Avatar, das zwingt einen zu lernen, wie man schreibt ohne auf die Tastatur zu schauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tante Edith kam zu mir und hat mir 500 ins Ohr gebrüllt ^^


----------



## derwaynez (23. September 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Mensch, wer holt denn diese ganzen alten Threads aus der Versenkung?!
> @ derwaynez : schöner Avatar, das zwingt einen zu lernen, wie man schreibt ohne auf die Tastatur zu schauen
> 
> 
> ...


xDD zu geil


----------



## Spleez (23. September 2008)

blizz wie wir es kennen und hassen ;D


----------



## Ravenkiss (23. September 2008)

typisch das stimmt


----------



## Feremus (23. September 2008)

den teil mit world of war .... kann man deutlich hören aber der rest hörst sich mir eher francösisch an xD ohne scheiss


----------



## Deathanubis (23. September 2008)

also wenn das stimmt, dann bekomme ich noch Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

xD

Naja überlegt euch mal, die Blizz Leute wollen euch psychiatrisch Geld abknöpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (23. September 2008)

fripon schrieb:


> Blödsinn.
> 
> Es gibt so ein Lied von Evanescence da hörst du in Minute 2.20 Kaffee mit Salz dabei sagt er was ganz anderes....
> 
> ...


HAHA LOL sorry...da muss ich meinen Senf ma abgeben:Kennt ihr alle das Lied "I've got the Power!"? Hab mal nen Vid gesehen wo i-ein Radiosender sone Verarschung gemacht hat...nicht "I've got the Power" sondern -> "Agathe Bauer"!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol ...glaube das isses xD ->http://www.witze-welt.de/sounds/playsound.php?id=25


----------



## Deathanubis (23. September 2008)

mhm ist in der deutschen Version das gleiche gelaber oder etwas in deutscher Sprache?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soupcasper (23. September 2008)

ich hör da nur folgendes:" zischel zasch wasch zischel zischel zischel..." naja aus das world of earcraft lässt sich leicht erahnen


----------



## Vexoka (23. September 2008)

agathe bauer  !!!!


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (23. September 2008)

Ich sehe tote Menschen... äähm höre


----------



## Struppistrap (23. September 2008)

naja wem dabei der spaß vergeht, sollte sich fragen warum er vorher monatlich geld überiwesen hat^^


----------



## Nortrom141 (24. September 2008)

Das mim "holt in unters dach" hör ich nur en bissl aber erst beim 2. oder 3. mal,
das mim Geistheiler hab ich gleich gehört.
Aber das mim Kaffee mit Salz xD zu geil oder AGATHE BAUER!!
Kennt ihr das? : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jG43c2lRc8 is auch geil ^^

Lg Nortrom


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (24. September 2008)

Goldeneye14 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Versio gestöbert und dabei in einem FOrum folgendes gefunden http://youtube.com/watch?v=P-Bzyq-Xag8
> Irre oder?Und das heftigste ist dieser kOmmi
> 
> Fuerzlie
> ...



also ich hör da
"play world of warcraft"
und
"give us all your mon"

bisschen anders läuft aber aufs selbe hinaus


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (24. September 2008)

im lied "whos bad" von mciheal jackson hört man ja am anfang der 2.strophe "du blöde sau" anstatt "the word is out" oder so

ich such mal das vid...


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (24. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3rGOtvbd4Q
sek 1:45-1:47
du blöde sau!


----------



## the Huntress (24. September 2008)

Möchte jemand einen Alufolien-Hut? *in die Runde schau*


----------



## deathmagier (24. September 2008)

also ich hör nix...


----------



## Kronas (24. September 2008)

the schrieb:


> Möchte jemand einen Alufolien-Hut? *in die Runde schau*


ich... nicht?


----------



## Gronn (31. März 2009)

Feremus schrieb:


> den teil mit world of war .... kann man deutlich hören aber der rest hörst sich mir eher francösisch an xD ohne scheiss


Kommt mir auch so vor als wenn das französisch ist.


----------



## Genomchen (31. März 2009)

@Schamane der Azu...
Hast Recht. 

Hab das Video vom TE gesehen und bin ja ned blöd. Hab mein Headset auf max Lautstärke gestellt und hab das "Play World of Warcraft" ohne jeden zweifel rausgehört und ich bin was sowas angeht eigtl seeeehr skeptisch. Aber in dem Fall is da eindeutig grade genanntes zu hören. Das mit dem Money is ein bißerl stark verschwommen, hab da auch so meine Zweifel, aber "Play World of Warcraft" is bei max Lautstärke schön rauszuhören.


----------



## Technocrat (31. März 2009)

Artenus schrieb:


> Unglaublich



Stimmt genau. Ich glaube es auch nicht.


----------



## mumba (31. März 2009)

hehe das ist ja lustig aber in diese richtungen gab es schon diverse studien.

so wurde zb eine zeitlang in amerikanischen kinos unterschwellig folgendes in den film eingearbeitet:

"Buy Chips & Cola" ....

Darauf untersuchte man ob diese unterschwelligen Töne das Kaufverhalten beinflussen mit dem Ergebnis:

NEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dennoch ist solch eine Methodik äußerst gängig in um das Konsumverhalten der Verbraucher ungemerkt zu beeinflussen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (31. März 2009)

Das ist SO ein Blödsinn...
Dort wird WEDER "Play World of Warcraft" noch eine Aufforderung zum Geld ausgeben abgespielt.

Alles was der Geistheiler Nuschelt sind Verzerrte Sprüche in Nachtelfischer Sprache (Standen sogar mal Im Blizzard Forum und sollten Übersetzt heissen das der Abenteurer Sich nicht Sorgen soll oder so)

Alle die hier diese Angeblichen Sätze hören, denen Schwindelt das Köpfchen und das Gehör etwas vor.
Das ist eine ganz Normale Sinnestäuschung, sowas läuft oft genug bei Gallileo, Wunderwelt Wissen usw.

Ihr Erfahrt "Das hört man" und schon hört man an Ähnlichen Textpassagen Genau DAS was man hören will.
Der Kopf ist nicht bereit was anderes Zu hören, solange er nicht 100% Weiss was dort wirklich gesagt wird, also bleibt er bei dem.
Ich habe damals 2 Wochen Lang bei diesem Pink Floyd Lied "Hol ihn unters Dach" gehört, bis ich den Liedtext mehrmals durchgelesen habe.
Dann hab ich endlich das "Richtige" Gehört was gesungen wurde.

Da aber bei dem Geistheiler wohl keiner Nachtelfisch versteht wird dieses Gerücht noch lange weiter die Runde machen, die aber Totaler Blödsinn ist.


----------



## rocktboyy (31. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYwnXJuBNTU...&playnext=1

Ganz lustig ^^


----------



## Daromi (31. März 2009)

fripon schrieb:


> Es gibt so ein Lied von Evanescence da hörst du in Minute 2.20 Kaffee mit Salz dabei sagt er was ganz anderes....
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_TILCIRspO0



LOL, das stimmt tatsächlich xD


----------



## Gerti (31. März 2009)

So ne generelle Frage... was sollte Blizz damit bezwecken?
Die monatliche Bebühr bekommen sie schon also sind sie nicht auf das Geld aus.
Soll ich denen jetzt das Geld 2x überweisen und mir 3 WoW Acc zu legen? Oder einfach so Geld spenden?!
Ich höre da nix raus, viel zu leise (kack Monitorboxen) und wenn es stimmen sollte, dann denke ich es ist einfach ein Easter Egg bzw ne Anspielung zu solchen ominösen Fällen wie: Wenn man das Lied bei einem Kopfstand  und 4Promille rückwärtslaufen lässt hört man raus, dass Elvis noch lebt oder so nen kack.

Edit: Falls es noch nicht gepostet wurde: der klassiker zu den "Misheard Lyrics" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg5_mlQOsUQ


----------



## BaldurBonzel (31. März 2009)

Ich denke mal das soll irgendwie ein Spaß sein. Ich meine Sie belebt uns immer wieder egal wie oft wir sterben, also warum sollte sie nicht auch mal etwas dafür verlangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich meine auch das jeder etwas eigenes reininterpretieren kann. Genauso kann man auch bei: "I got the Power" - "Agathe Bauer" verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, ich finds lustig


----------



## Akarana (31. März 2009)

lol, was die leute da alles hören... wenn ich mich irre darauf konzentriere höre ich auch die worte "deine oma ist ein huhn" und "ich kann nicht kochen"... mmh... mal überlegen, was ich noch hören könnte *hört* oh ja, ich glaube das waren die lottozahlen für nächste woche!!


----------



## Joey_Thefirst (31. März 2009)

world of warcraft kann man da mit viel fantasie noch hören aber GIVE US YOUR MONEY??? ne ich hör immer nur irgendwas mit waldemar


----------



## plopp123 (31. März 2009)

ähm... das erste hört sich an wie...wol of.....wolloft
und das zweite: gif ush jo monelo
Das hört sich eher wie ein Betrunkener an als eine unbeusste Botschaft!
Und was sollte das bringen? Wieviele Leute stehen den beim Geistheiler rum und hören zu wa ser sagt?
Wenn Blizz so eine Botschaft ins SPiel implementiert hätte, dann wäre der Geistheiler der falsche ort.

@Baldur Bronel: Richtig! Wir sollen World of Warcraft spielen damit sie nicht arbeitslos wird und sie verlangt Geld weil sie ja sonst nix kriegt.


----------



## Jesbi (31. März 2009)

Ui,
mal wieder jemand im Forenkeller unterwegs gewesen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja, früher war alles besser da konnte man seine Schallplatten noch rückwärts spielen und satanische Nachrichten empfangen, versuch das mal heute mit CD oder wie soll sowas bei MP3 überhaupt noch gehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Cat (31. März 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> man liest ja den text mit und die zischt da rum dann bildet man sich ein das man give us your money hört
> genau wie beim krankenwagen die sirene Zu spät zu spät zu spät
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



komisch... ich sag da immer scho tot scho tot xD


----------



## Mystic_Blue (31. März 2009)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Achja, früher war alles besser da konnte man seine Schallplatten noch rückwärts spielen und satanische Nachrichten empfangen, versuch das mal heute mit CD oder wie soll sowas bei MP3 überhaupt noch gehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit Audacity ist sowas problemlos möglich.

Das ihr immer so im geheimen suchen müsst. Ist euch noch noch aufgefallen das letztes Jahr eine deutsche Gruppe immer nach "Sahne" verlangte? Offiziell zwar Sonne, aber wenn man genau hin hört.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (31. März 2009)

Ich habe "Give us your money" gehört, aber wahrscheinlich nur weil ichs hören wollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (31. März 2009)

Mystic_Blue schrieb:


> Mit Audacity ist sowas problemlos möglich.
> 
> Das ihr immer so im geheimen suchen müsst. Ist euch noch noch aufgefallen das letztes Jahr eine deutsche Gruppe immer nach "Sahne" verlangte? Offiziell zwar Sonne, aber wenn man genau hin hört....
> 
> ...





Ich musste erst an Rammstein denken. ;D


----------



## Rorre (31. März 2009)

ich glaub schon das man das hören kann wenn man will. das passiert ja öfters..wenn man sich auf etwas konzentriet dann hört man es auch..

aber ich glaub eher das das so gemeint ist das blizzard damit meint. das jeder der einmal stribt einen bestimmten betrag zahlen muss.. dann irgendwann wenn blizzard kurz vorm konkurs steht das sie dann an alle spieler ne rechnung schicken mit.. du bist so oft gestorben .. für jeden tod zahlst du 1 euro.. wenn du die rechnung nicht bezahlst dann werden rechtswege eingeleitet.. und tja blizzard is wieder ganz weit oben.. man muss ja auch bob irgendwie bezahlen..


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (31. März 2009)

Und wenn da was anderes im Video steht würdest du was anderes hören, ist klar..


----------



## StrangeFabs (31. März 2009)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> Und wenn da was anderes im Video steht würdest du was anderes hören, ist klar..


Ja, wenn da stehen würde "Schieß auf deine Mutter" (was auf das Säuseln genauso passen würde) würden auch alle sagen "Boah ja das stimmt, total gewalttätigt. ban wow!!!1111" Lasst euch das mal von nem (angehenden) Psychologen erklären, im ernst das ist ganz normal dass ihr da Dinge hört.. das ist eine der wundervollen Sachen am menschlichen Geist - einer der Gründe die Menschheit zu lieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Höchstwahrscheinlich ist genau diese Fähigkeit des Menschen der Grund warum er auf die Idee mit Religionen, Göttern und so gekommen ist..aber das nur nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: *gz an gronn zum buddlerorden* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystic_Blue (31. März 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> .. du bist so oft gestorben .. für jeden tod zahlst du 1 euro.. wenn du die rechnung nicht bezahlst dann werden rechtswege eingeleitet..


Das ist seitens Blizzard nicht mal schwer raus zu finden.

Schau mal in die Statistiken Deiner Erfolge. Da kannst Du heute schon sehen wie oft Du gestorben bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (31. März 2009)

Ich verstehe das auch.. ist ja heftig..


----------



## Hurrikano (31. März 2009)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> oha.. zu so später stunde, jetz hab ich angst O_O
> 
> @ rest, weniger techno oder hiphop zu laut hören und es klapt ^_^
> 
> ...




ach du scheiße, du machst mir angst >.< aber sowas find ich interessant


----------



## Berrid (31. März 2009)

na wenn ihr das schon lustig fandet, dann solltet ihr euch die " Agathe Bauer " Songs anhören.

http://www.dashitradio.de/index.php?action...amp;aktionid=95

*
*


----------

